# I'm not white, but I do sympathize with white Americans



## racialreality9

I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.

Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.

Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.


----------



## Asclepias

Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.


----------



## The Great Goose

racialreality9 said:


> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.


Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.

Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.


----------



## Mortimer

Do you realise that you are part of the non-white crowd, what you described is what someone feels when he sees you on the street (a brown indian)? Are you going back to india or how will you save the white man? I have symphaties for white people but I dont have a country, and even if I did I would only stay there if I can live decent.


----------



## Kat

smh @ that ugly comment.

I am part Cherokee, part Irish, and whatever...maybe that's it, and blonde as I can be. So what am I....besides a mutt. LOL


----------



## Gracie

The USA is the melting pot. Why do you focus on skin color to begin with? The only ones NOT welcome are the ones that want to kill us.


----------



## Kat

Exactly. Many cannot seem to wrap their heads around it though.


----------



## Asclepias

The Great Goose said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Great Goose

Gracie said:


> The USA is the melting pot. Why do you focus on skin color to begin with? The only ones NOT welcome are the ones that want to kill us.


it's every where now.


----------



## Mortimer

The Great Goose said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Great Goose

Mortimer said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's bloody hilarious.


----------



## racialreality9

Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.

I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.







And?


----------



## Asclepias

racialreality9 said:


> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.


Nothing is stopping you from moving to a brown land except your love of white people.  Think about it. You are part of their problem but it moves you to tears to be away from them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.


I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone. The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.





Asclepias said:


> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.



I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
Click to expand...

Yeah but you wouldnt be able to resist attacking at a later date out of envy and greed like your white ancestors did here to Black cities that were affluent.


----------



## Mortimer

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
Click to expand...


We could exchange passports, I live in mixed race america and you live in Europe?


----------



## Ozone

if you come from east india, you're asian, not indian. the indians are the red people who used to rule this continent.


----------



## Asclepias

Ozone said:


> if you come from east india, you're asian, not indian. the indians are the red people who used to rule this continent.


You have it backwards. The NA's are actually descended from Asians and East Indians are from Africa and later mixed with Aryans.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you wouldnt be able to resist attacking at a later date out of envy and greed like your white ancestors did here to Black cities that were affluent.
Click to expand...


For why? So, we could kick ass only to feel bad and then listen to you whine about getting your ass kicked?


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you wouldnt be able to resist attacking at a later date out of envy and greed like your white ancestors did here to Black cities that were affluent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For why? So, we could kick ass only to feel bad and then listen to you whine about getting your ass kicked?
Click to expand...

Those neanderthal genes keep kicking in. 

The problem is we wont be peaceful the next time.  White boy will bleed alot.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you wouldnt be able to resist attacking at a later date out of envy and greed like your white ancestors did here to Black cities that were affluent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For why? So, we could kick ass only to feel bad and then listen to you whine about getting your ass kicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those neanderthal genes keep kicking in.
> 
> The problem is we wont be peaceful the next time.  White boy will bleed alot.
Click to expand...


Silicon Valley is not black, dude.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but you wouldnt be able to resist attacking at a later date out of envy and greed like your white ancestors did here to Black cities that were affluent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For why? So, we could kick ass only to feel bad and then listen to you whine about getting your ass kicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those neanderthal genes keep kicking in.
> 
> The problem is we wont be peaceful the next time.  White boy will bleed alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silicon Valley is not black, dude.
Click to expand...

Its mostly east indian. Whats your point?

Are Indians dominating Silicon Valley? - Quora


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you wouldnt be able to resist attacking at a later date out of envy and greed like your white ancestors did here to Black cities that were affluent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For why? So, we could kick ass only to feel bad and then listen to you whine about getting your ass kicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those neanderthal genes keep kicking in.
> 
> The problem is we wont be peaceful the next time.  White boy will bleed alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silicon Valley is not black, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its mostly east indian. Whats your point?
> 
> Are Indians dominating Silicon Valley? - Quora
Click to expand...


That's not good news for you. They'd fucking enslave your asses if you came knocking.


----------



## Mortimer

racialreality9 said:


> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.



There will be a white reaction but it wont be good for you,


Asclepias said:


> Ozone said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you come from east india, you're asian, not indian. the indians are the red people who used to rule this continent.
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards. The NA's are actually descended from Asians and East Indians are from Africa and later mixed with Aryans.
Click to expand...


not exactly from africa but they are dark skinned like africans. well all people are from east africa, but indians arent negroid, they are westerneuroasian and indigenous southasian, in southasia a indigenous people who were dark skinned live and then later caucasian people arrived and mixed with them.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but you wouldnt be able to resist attacking at a later date out of envy and greed like your white ancestors did here to Black cities that were affluent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For why? So, we could kick ass only to feel bad and then listen to you whine about getting your ass kicked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those neanderthal genes keep kicking in.
> 
> The problem is we wont be peaceful the next time.  White boy will bleed alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silicon Valley is not black, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its mostly east indian. Whats your point?
> 
> Are Indians dominating Silicon Valley? - Quora
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not good news for you. They'd fucking enslave your asses if you came knocking.
Click to expand...

I was down there today in San Jose working on a project with Cisco. Not a white boy in sight. Nothing but east indians, Black people, and some Asians


----------



## Manonthestreet

DOnt waste your sympathy.....we dont need it.......Love the stop whitey college course......how much does that cost? and ya know they have no idea meanwhile while they wallow in hate and pity whitey minds his own business and keeps on going


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> For why? So, we could kick ass only to feel bad and then listen to you whine about getting your ass kicked?
> 
> 
> 
> Those neanderthal genes keep kicking in.
> 
> The problem is we wont be peaceful the next time.  White boy will bleed alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silicon Valley is not black, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its mostly east indian. Whats your point?
> 
> Are Indians dominating Silicon Valley? - Quora
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not good news for you. They'd fucking enslave your asses if you came knocking.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> I was down there today in San Jose working on a project with Cisco. Not a white boy in sight. Nothing but east indians, Black people, and some Asians



Just another one of your fiction stories, tbh.



> In August, Apple reported that 80% of its global tech staff was male and that, in the U.S., 54% of its tech jobs were staffed by Caucasians and 23% by Asians
> 
> Silicon Valley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This is Google:


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a white reaction but it wont be good for you,
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozone said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you come from east india, you're asian, not indian. the indians are the red people who used to rule this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it backwards. The NA's are actually descended from Asians and East Indians are from Africa and later mixed with Aryans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly from africa but they are dark skinned like africans. well all people are from east africa, but indians arent negroid, they are westerneuroasian and indigenous southasian, in southasia a indigenous people who were dark skinned live and then later caucasian people arrived and mixed with them.
Click to expand...

No. They came from Africa. If you study their religions, history and genetic makeup you will see. They even have places named after things in Africa like the Ganges who was an African king. Here is what a real east Indian looks like from the Bonda people.






Dalit girl






and finally the Andamanese people. You cant tell me these people are not African


----------



## Mortimer

asians are way overrepresented because asians are 4% of the usa while whites are 70% whites underachieve because they are 10% less then their overall demographics but asians are 15 times more


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This is Google:


Google isnt the Silicone Valley dummy. Its just one company. Cisco has an entire damn city.  Tazman baby. Rode the purple line today.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google isnt the Silicone Valley dummy. Its just one company. Cisco has an entire damn city.  Tazman baby. Rode the purple line today.
Click to expand...


Your fellow lefties would disagree:



> Google is far from the only Silicon Valley firm that has been tight-lipped about its demographics.
> 
> Google just released its diversity numbers. Our exclusive data show it lags behind other tech firms.


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a white reaction but it wont be good for you,
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozone said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you come from east india, you're asian, not indian. the indians are the red people who used to rule this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it backwards. The NA's are actually descended from Asians and East Indians are from Africa and later mixed with Aryans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly from africa but they are dark skinned like africans. well all people are from east africa, but indians arent negroid, they are westerneuroasian and indigenous southasian, in southasia a indigenous people who were dark skinned live and then later caucasian people arrived and mixed with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They came from Africa. If you study their religions, history and genetic makeup you will see. They even have places named after things in Africa like the Ganges who was an African king. Here is what a real east Indian looks like from the Bonda people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalit girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the Amandawn people. You cant tell me these people are not African
Click to expand...


genetically adamnese are not african, they are out of africa population and cluster with other pacific islanders and southeast asians. they just look like africans. and not all dalits look like your girl thats cherry picked. 


dalits are diverse. the people who resemble africans are only small minority. there are also east asian looking people in india, does that mean they have been originally east asian?

this is more a common indigenous southasian phenotype

dalits




Dalit – Wikipedia

what you say is afro-centric, indians have very few to do with proper africans.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google isnt the Silicone Valley dummy. Its just one company. Cisco has an entire damn city.  Tazman baby. Rode the purple line today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow lefties would disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google is far from the only Silicon Valley firm that has been tight-lipped about its demographics.
> 
> Google just released its diversity numbers. Our exclusive data show it lags behind other tech firms.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I dont need anyone to agree with what I see with my own eyes. I do plenty of work for companies in the Silicon Valley and whites are losing out. Matter of fact I know some whites that were let go last week by Cisco.


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a white reaction but it wont be good for you,
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozone said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you come from east india, you're asian, not indian. the indians are the red people who used to rule this continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it backwards. The NA's are actually descended from Asians and East Indians are from Africa and later mixed with Aryans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not exactly from africa but they are dark skinned like africans. well all people are from east africa, but indians arent negroid, they are westerneuroasian and indigenous southasian, in southasia a indigenous people who were dark skinned live and then later caucasian people arrived and mixed with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They came from Africa. If you study their religions, history and genetic makeup you will see. They even have places named after things in Africa like the Ganges who was an African king. Here is what a real east Indian looks like from the Bonda people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalit girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the Amandawn people. You cant tell me these people are not African
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> genetically adamnese are not african, they are out of africa population and cluster with other pacific islanders and southeast asians. they just look like africans. and not all dalits look like your girl thats cherry picked.
> 
> 
> dalits are diverse. the people who resemble africans are only small minority. there are also east asian looking people in india, does that mean they have been originally east asian?
> 
> this is more a common indigenous southasian phenotype
> 
> dalits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalit – Wikipedia
> 
> what you say is afro-centric, indians have very few to do with proper africans.
Click to expand...

Of course its Afrocentric. I'm African. You dont think I would believe a eurocentric POV do you?  Euros dont determine what African people are. Africans do that. The people that founded the Indus valley civiliazations were Africans as you admitted. They came out of Africa.  Yes the mixed with others but the pictures I showed you are the original stock.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google isnt the Silicone Valley dummy. Its just one company. Cisco has an entire damn city.  Tazman baby. Rode the purple line today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow lefties would disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google is far from the only Silicon Valley firm that has been tight-lipped about its demographics.
> 
> Google just released its diversity numbers. Our exclusive data show it lags behind other tech firms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need anyone to agree with what I see with my own eyes. I do plenty of work for companies in the Silicon Valley and whites are losing out. Matter of fact I know some whites that were let go last week by Cisco.
Click to expand...


You don't do sh** for those companies. They aren't in the habit of hiring no talent, jaded morons with no skills. Tell your fairy tales to someone who might believe them.

And frankly, my data just bitch slapped your lame claims.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google isnt the Silicone Valley dummy. Its just one company. Cisco has an entire damn city.  Tazman baby. Rode the purple line today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow lefties would disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google is far from the only Silicon Valley firm that has been tight-lipped about its demographics.
> 
> Google just released its diversity numbers. Our exclusive data show it lags behind other tech firms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need anyone to agree with what I see with my own eyes. I do plenty of work for companies in the Silicon Valley and whites are losing out. Matter of fact I know some whites that were let go last week by Cisco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't do sh** for those companies. They aren't in the habit of hiring no talent, jaded morons with no skills. Tell your fairy tales to someone who might believe them.
> 
> And frankly, my data just bitch slapped your lame claims.
Click to expand...

Dont be emotional.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google isnt the Silicone Valley dummy. Its just one company. Cisco has an entire damn city.  Tazman baby. Rode the purple line today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fellow lefties would disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google is far from the only Silicon Valley firm that has been tight-lipped about its demographics.
> 
> Google just released its diversity numbers. Our exclusive data show it lags behind other tech firms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need anyone to agree with what I see with my own eyes. I do plenty of work for companies in the Silicon Valley and whites are losing out. Matter of fact I know some whites that were let go last week by Cisco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't do sh** for those companies. They aren't in the habit of hiring no talent, jaded morons with no skills. Tell your fairy tales to someone who might believe them.
> 
> And frankly, my data just bitch slapped your lame claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont be emotional.
Click to expand...


I call bitches out. You're welcome.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google isnt the Silicone Valley dummy. Its just one company. Cisco has an entire damn city.  Tazman baby. Rode the purple line today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fellow lefties would disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google is far from the only Silicon Valley firm that has been tight-lipped about its demographics.
> 
> Google just released its diversity numbers. Our exclusive data show it lags behind other tech firms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need anyone to agree with what I see with my own eyes. I do plenty of work for companies in the Silicon Valley and whites are losing out. Matter of fact I know some whites that were let go last week by Cisco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't do sh** for those companies. They aren't in the habit of hiring no talent, jaded morons with no skills. Tell your fairy tales to someone who might believe them.
> 
> And frankly, my data just bitch slapped your lame claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont be emotional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bitches out. You're welcome.
Click to expand...

No. You got really angry and claimed you knew what i do while you were on the internet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fellow lefties would disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need anyone to agree with what I see with my own eyes. I do plenty of work for companies in the Silicon Valley and whites are losing out. Matter of fact I know some whites that were let go last week by Cisco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't do sh** for those companies. They aren't in the habit of hiring no talent, jaded morons with no skills. Tell your fairy tales to someone who might believe them.
> 
> And frankly, my data just bitch slapped your lame claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont be emotional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bitches out. You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You got really angry and claimed you knew what i do while you were on the internet.
Click to expand...


I know you ain't some tech guru. Racist moron trolls don't get hired for those jobs. I've seen you lie, time and time again. I don't know why you think I'd believe you for one second. And frankly, you've given indications that I'm correct just within this back and forth.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need anyone to agree with what I see with my own eyes. I do plenty of work for companies in the Silicon Valley and whites are losing out. Matter of fact I know some whites that were let go last week by Cisco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do sh** for those companies. They aren't in the habit of hiring no talent, jaded morons with no skills. Tell your fairy tales to someone who might believe them.
> 
> And frankly, my data just bitch slapped your lame claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont be emotional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bitches out. You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You got really angry and claimed you knew what i do while you were on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you ain't some tech guru. Racist moron trolls don't get hired for those jobs. I've seen you lie, time and time again. I don't know why you think I'd believe you for one second. And frankly, you've given indications that I'm correct just within this back and forth.
Click to expand...

Whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do sh** for those companies. They aren't in the habit of hiring no talent, jaded morons with no skills. Tell your fairy tales to someone who might believe them.
> 
> And frankly, my data just bitch slapped your lame claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be emotional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bitches out. You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You got really angry and claimed you knew what i do while you were on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you ain't some tech guru. Racist moron trolls don't get hired for those jobs. I've seen you lie, time and time again. I don't know why you think I'd believe you for one second. And frankly, you've given indications that I'm correct just within this back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever makes you feel better.
Click to expand...


Mmm. I have to question whether calling out ass clowns like you makes me feel better or not; but I'm doing it nonetheless.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bitches out. You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You got really angry and claimed you knew what i do while you were on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you ain't some tech guru. Racist moron trolls don't get hired for those jobs. I've seen you lie, time and time again. I don't know why you think I'd believe you for one second. And frankly, you've given indications that I'm correct just within this back and forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever makes you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm. I have to question whether calling out ass clowns like you makes me feel better or not; but I'm doing it nonetheless.
Click to expand...

It makes you feel better. Its obvious that like most whites you are envious of Black people still doing their thing and outworking whites.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> It makes you feel better. Its obvious that like most whites you are envious of Black people still doing their thing and outworking whites.





That really did make me laugh when I read that.


----------



## WheelieAddict

racialreality9 said:


> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.



I'm white as can be and don't feel like a minority at all. And I have managed an apartment complex that catered to ethnicities from around the world located next to a predominantly black area where I did my banking. I was the only white dude in the bank most times and it wasn't a problem. 

Why does it bother you that whites aren't the majority everywhere you go?


----------



## Mortimer

WheelieAddict said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white as can be and don't feel like a minority at all. And I have managed an apartment complex that catered to ethnicities from around the world located next to a predominantly black area where I did my banking. I was the only white dude in the bank most times and it wasn't a problem.
> 
> Why does it bother you that whites aren't the majority everywhere you go?
Click to expand...


I dont think he is really a bad guy, he probably institutionalised alot of anti-POCness, and now he is just repeating like a papagay what he heard from White Nationalists. He needs to grow some balls and reason.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from moving to a brown land except your love of white people.  Think about it. You are part of their problem but it moves you to tears to be away from them.
Click to expand...



Why is he part of anyone's problem??  thats your own racist opinion.  you don't speak for white people, and you don't speak for me


----------



## Yarddog

racialreality9 said:


> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.




there was a time we halted white european immigration from europe because, we wanted to give the ones who came here time to assimilate.  Its not so much about light or dark that is an issue, its about people wanting to be Americans and just not using the system. If your parents came here legally and going through the hassle, than those are absolutely the type of people we need more of here.


----------



## Mac1958

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from moving to a brown land except your love of white people.  Think about it. You are part of their problem but it moves you to tears to be away from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why is he part of anyone's problem??  thats your own racist opinion.  you don't speak for white people, and you don't speak for me
Click to expand...

Yep.

This is how the Regressive Left operates - if anyone from a pet group deviates, they are immediately and viciously attacked.

Independent thought is simply not tolerated. It has been a very effective strategy, we'll see how long it lasts.
.


----------



## Unkotare

Yarddog said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was a time we halted white european immigration from europe because, we wanted to give the ones who came here time to assimilate.  Its not so much about light or dark that is an issue, its about people wanting to be Americans and just not using the system. If your parents came here legally and going through the hassle, than those are absolutely the type of people we need more of here.
Click to expand...



New (legal) immigrants today are assimilating just fine.


----------



## Mudda

racialreality9 said:


> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.


Go back to the reservation where you'll feel safe.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was a time we halted white european immigration from europe because, we wanted to give the ones who came here time to assimilate.  Its not so much about light or dark that is an issue, its about people wanting to be Americans and just not using the system. If your parents came here legally and going through the hassle, than those are absolutely the type of people we need more of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> New (legal) immigrants today are assimilating just fine.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Devaje007

Being a America Indian you are more American then anyone


----------



## racialreality9

First of all dimwits, I'm not a Native American, I'm Indian American.  As in India.  Dot, not feather.  Curry eater.  Hindu.  Use whatever description you want to at least get it right.

Second, all I mean is that I sympathize with people who find themselves losing territory and ground and not being able to control it.  In America today, it is the whites.  Or, perhaps more accurately, the white working and middle class.  Of course, I don't feel sorry for the upper 1%.

Though brown, I am not Hispanic or black, and don't identify with them at all.  See, that's the other thing you liberal utopians need to understand.  There is no coalition of the colored people.


----------



## Asclepias

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes you feel better. Its obvious that like most whites you are envious of Black people still doing their thing and outworking whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really did make me laugh when I read that.
Click to expand...

I've noticed you laugh to compensate for your nervousness.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from moving to a brown land except your love of white people.  Think about it. You are part of their problem but it moves you to tears to be away from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why is he part of anyone's problem??  thats your own racist opinion.  you don't speak for white people, and you don't speak for me
Click to expand...

Because as he tells it he is brown and he even said he was part of the brown horde. Are you illiterate or you just missed that in his post?


----------



## Asclepias

racialreality9 said:


> First of all dimwits, I'm not a Native American, I'm Indian American.  As in India.  Dot, not feather.  Curry eater.  Hindu.  Use whatever description you want to at least get it right.
> 
> Second, all I mean is that I sympathize with people who find themselves losing territory and ground and not being able to control it.  In America today, it is the whites.  Or, perhaps more accurately, the white working and middle class.  Of course, I don't feel sorry for the upper 1%.
> 
> Though brown, I am not Hispanic or black, and don't identify with them at all.  See, that's the other thing you liberal utopians need to understand.  There is no coalition of the colored people.


In your home country there is a group that have aligned themselves with the Black cause and even named their group after the original Black Panthers. There is a coalition dummy. You just choose to be an uncle ghandi and worship whites.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes you feel better. Its obvious that like most whites you are envious of Black people still doing their thing and outworking whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really did make me laugh when I read that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed you laugh to compensate for your nervousness.
Click to expand...


Funny watching a moron like you trying to flatter himself.


----------



## Vikrant

Asclepias said:


> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.



... and you are uncle's stupid!


----------



## irosie91

The Great Goose said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
Click to expand...




The Great Goose said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
Click to expand...


Indians----as in people from India-----is not  a  "race"----people from India-----actually FROM INDIA----are considered "caucasian"  regardless of shade------even very dark skinned
dravidians-------you guys are all HUNG UP on skin color----skin color is not much of a genetic marker


----------



## The Great Goose

irosie91 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians----as in people from India-----is not  a  "race"----people from India-----actually FROM INDIA----are considered "caucasian"  regardless of shade------even very dark skinned
> dravidians-------you guys are all HUNG UP on skin color----skin color is not much of a genetic marker
Click to expand...

wow that's ignorant.


----------



## irosie91

The Great Goose said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians----as in people from India-----is not  a  "race"----people from India-----actually FROM INDIA----are considered "caucasian"  regardless of shade------even very dark skinned
> dravidians-------you guys are all HUNG UP on skin color----skin color is not much of a genetic marker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow that's ignorant.
Click to expand...


nope---it's fact


----------



## The Great Goose

irosie91 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians----as in people from India-----is not  a  "race"----people from India-----actually FROM INDIA----are considered "caucasian"  regardless of shade------even very dark skinned
> dravidians-------you guys are all HUNG UP on skin color----skin color is not much of a genetic marker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow that's ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope---it's fact
Click to expand...


I'm not hung up on skin colour. I think people from the caucasus are as different from Europeans as people from India are from Europeans, In factm maybe moreso.

There are also white skinned, colourful eyed people north of India(I can't remember their name right now) but though they look like Europeans their genetic markers are not similar to Europeans at all but close to Indians.

Also purebred Australian Aboriginals are closer genetically to Europeans than they are to Africans. So yeah, I'm not hung up on skin colour you bastard asshole.


So take your filthy word "caucaian" and shove it with the rest of your devil's speech.


----------



## Syriusly

racialreality9 said:


> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.



And? As a white person I am not certain what your problem is. 

You remind me of this Russian guy I met one time here in San Francisco- born and raised in Russia, had immigrated to the United States about 10 years previously- and he confided in me that he really loved San Francisco- but there were just too many Chinese here.......

Ironic.

We are all either immigrants here, or descended from immigrants. I have no problem with 'every hue and race'- why do you?


----------



## irosie91

The Great Goose said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians----as in people from India-----is not  a  "race"----people from India-----actually FROM INDIA----are considered "caucasian"  regardless of shade------even very dark skinned
> dravidians-------you guys are all HUNG UP on skin color----skin color is not much of a genetic marker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow that's ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope---it's fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not hung up on skin colour. I think people from the caucasus are as different from Europeans as people from India are from Europeans, In factm maybe moreso.
> 
> There are also white skinned, colourful eyed people north of India(I can't remember their name right now) but though they look like Europeans their genetic markers are not similar to Europeans at all but close to Indians.
> 
> Also purebred Australian Aboriginals are closer genetically to Europeans than they are to Africans. So yeah, I'm not hung up on skin colour you bastard asshole.
> 
> 
> So take your filthy word "caucaian" and shove it with the rest of your devil's speech.
Click to expand...


do not give up your day job----neither anthropology nor
genetics are for you


----------



## Syriusly

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
Click to expand...


I believe your plane to Iceland or Russia awaits you.


----------



## The Great Goose

irosie91 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians----as in people from India-----is not  a  "race"----people from India-----actually FROM INDIA----are considered "caucasian"  regardless of shade------even very dark skinned
> dravidians-------you guys are all HUNG UP on skin color----skin color is not much of a genetic marker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow that's ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope---it's fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not hung up on skin colour. I think people from the caucasus are as different from Europeans as people from India are from Europeans, In factm maybe moreso.
> 
> There are also white skinned, colourful eyed people north of India(I can't remember their name right now) but though they look like Europeans their genetic markers are not similar to Europeans at all but close to Indians.
> 
> Also purebred Australian Aboriginals are closer genetically to Europeans than they are to Africans. So yeah, I'm not hung up on skin colour you bastard asshole.
> 
> 
> So take your filthy word "caucaian" and shove it with the rest of your devil's speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do not give up your day job----neither anthropology nor
> genetics are for you
Click to expand...

I am not an expert no. But I know a tiny bit, which is more than you and I've proven that much. So fuck off back to the caucasus you brute.


----------



## The Great Goose

Syriusly said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? As a white person I am not certain what your problem is.
> 
> You remind me of this Russian guy I met one time here in San Francisco- born and raised in Russia, had immigrated to the United States about 10 years previously- and he confided in me that he really loved San Francisco- but there were just too many Chinese here.......
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> We are all either immigrants here, or descended from immigrants. I have no problem with 'every hue and race'- why do you?
Click to expand...

What's wrong with him disliking Chinese?

Even other asians don't like Chinese. You are just ignorant.


Goin round telling people who they can and can't like...


----------



## Syriusly

Mac1958 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from moving to a brown land except your love of white people.  Think about it. You are part of their problem but it moves you to tears to be away from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why is he part of anyone's problem??  thats your own racist opinion.  you don't speak for white people, and you don't speak for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> This is how the Regressive Left operates - if anyone from a pet group deviates, they are immediately and viciously attacked.
> 
> Independent thought is simply not tolerated. It has been a very effective strategy, we'll see how long it lasts.
> .
Click to expand...


This is how the Regressive Right operates- if anyone dares criticize anyone that they agree with, they consider that an attack, rather than as an expression of free speech.

The Regressive Right will not tolerate any criticism of their speech.


----------



## Syriusly

The Great Goose said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? As a white person I am not certain what your problem is.
> 
> You remind me of this Russian guy I met one time here in San Francisco- born and raised in Russia, had immigrated to the United States about 10 years previously- and he confided in me that he really loved San Francisco- but there were just too many Chinese here.......
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> We are all either immigrants here, or descended from immigrants. I have no problem with 'every hue and race'- why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with him disliking Chinese?
> 
> Even other asians don't like Chinese. You are just ignorant.
> 
> 
> Goin round telling people who they can and can't like...
Click to expand...


LOL.....no- you are just stupid. 

You don't see the irony of an Immigrant complaining about the other Immigrants- because well- you are just stupid.

Of course there are people who don't like all Chinese, or all Russian, or all Mexicans or all African or all Muslims or all Christians or all Jews.

They are called bigots- or sometimes racists.


----------



## The Great Goose

Syriusly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? As a white person I am not certain what your problem is.
> 
> You remind me of this Russian guy I met one time here in San Francisco- born and raised in Russia, had immigrated to the United States about 10 years previously- and he confided in me that he really loved San Francisco- but there were just too many Chinese here.......
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> We are all either immigrants here, or descended from immigrants. I have no problem with 'every hue and race'- why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with him disliking Chinese?
> 
> Even other asians don't like Chinese. You are just ignorant.
> 
> 
> Goin round telling people who they can and can't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.....no- you are just stupid.
> 
> You don't see the irony of an Immigrant complaining about the other Immigrants- because well- you are just stupid.
> 
> Of course there are people who don't like all Chinese, or all Russian, or all Mexicans or all African or all Muslims or all Christians or all Jews.
> 
> They are called bigots- or sometimes racists.
Click to expand...

guy just doesn't like chinese. 

He's not even against other asians.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Mortimer said:


>



This must be what they promised Jesse Lee Peterson and that Sheriff


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Syriusly said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe your plane to Iceland or Russia awaits you.
Click to expand...


Neither country takes in illegals willy nilly; because they have their shit together.


----------



## Unkotare

The Great Goose said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? As a white person I am not certain what your problem is.
> 
> You remind me of this Russian guy I met one time here in San Francisco- born and raised in Russia, had immigrated to the United States about 10 years previously- and he confided in me that he really loved San Francisco- but there were just too many Chinese here.......
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> We are all either immigrants here, or descended from immigrants. I have no problem with 'every hue and race'- why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with him disliking Chinese?
> 
> Even other asians don't like Chinese. You are just ignorant.
> 
> 
> Goin round telling people who they can and can't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.....no- you are just stupid.
> 
> You don't see the irony of an Immigrant complaining about the other Immigrants- because well- you are just stupid.
> 
> Of course there are people who don't like all Chinese, or all Russian, or all Mexicans or all African or all Muslims or all Christians or all Jews.
> 
> They are called bigots- or sometimes racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guy just doesn't like chinese.
> 
> He's not even against other asians.
Click to expand...








"Disliking" over a billion people you've never met is illogical in the extreme.


----------



## Syriusly

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe your plane to Iceland or Russia awaits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither country takes in illegals willy nilly; because they have their shit together.
Click to expand...


I wasn't suggesting you go there illegally. I am sure Russia would embrace someone with an outlook so insync with Putin's.


----------



## Syriusly

The Great Goose said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? As a white person I am not certain what your problem is.
> 
> You remind me of this Russian guy I met one time here in San Francisco- born and raised in Russia, had immigrated to the United States about 10 years previously- and he confided in me that he really loved San Francisco- but there were just too many Chinese here.......
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> We are all either immigrants here, or descended from immigrants. I have no problem with 'every hue and race'- why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with him disliking Chinese?
> 
> Even other asians don't like Chinese. You are just ignorant.
> 
> 
> Goin round telling people who they can and can't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.....no- you are just stupid.
> 
> You don't see the irony of an Immigrant complaining about the other Immigrants- because well- you are just stupid.
> 
> Of course there are people who don't like all Chinese, or all Russian, or all Mexicans or all African or all Muslims or all Christians or all Jews.
> 
> They are called bigots- or sometimes racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guy just doesn't like chinese.
> 
> He's not even against other asians.
Click to expand...


Yes- people who don't like people just because of their race or national origin are called bigots- or racists.


----------



## The Great Goose

Syriusly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? As a white person I am not certain what your problem is.
> 
> You remind me of this Russian guy I met one time here in San Francisco- born and raised in Russia, had immigrated to the United States about 10 years previously- and he confided in me that he really loved San Francisco- but there were just too many Chinese here.......
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> We are all either immigrants here, or descended from immigrants. I have no problem with 'every hue and race'- why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with him disliking Chinese?
> 
> Even other asians don't like Chinese. You are just ignorant.
> 
> 
> Goin round telling people who they can and can't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.....no- you are just stupid.
> 
> You don't see the irony of an Immigrant complaining about the other Immigrants- because well- you are just stupid.
> 
> Of course there are people who don't like all Chinese, or all Russian, or all Mexicans or all African or all Muslims or all Christians or all Jews.
> 
> They are called bigots- or sometimes racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guy just doesn't like chinese.
> 
> He's not even against other asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- people who don't like people just because of their race or national origin are called bigots- or racists.
Click to expand...

actually, you are the bigot for A, not tolerating his differing opinion and B, not allowing for the cultural unease that neighbouring countries of the china have for the chinese.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Syriusly said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe your plane to Iceland or Russia awaits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither country takes in illegals willy nilly; because they have their shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't suggesting you go there illegally. I am sure Russia would embrace someone with an outlook so insync with Putin's.
Click to expand...


Whatever. I'm still a proud American at the end of the day. My ancestors didn't die in wars for me to go satisfying deuches like you.


----------



## Syriusly

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe your plane to Iceland or Russia awaits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither country takes in illegals willy nilly; because they have their shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't suggesting you go there illegally. I am sure Russia would embrace someone with an outlook so insync with Putin's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. I'm still a proud American at the end of the day. My ancestors didn't die in wars for me to go satisfying deuches like you.
Click to expand...


Nope- they died in wars so you could bitch and moan on the internet.

You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.

I am the kind of 'proud American' who not only wants to stay in the America my ancestors fought and died for- but is proud of Americans- of every color.


----------



## Syriusly

The Great Goose said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? As a white person I am not certain what your problem is.
> 
> You remind me of this Russian guy I met one time here in San Francisco- born and raised in Russia, had immigrated to the United States about 10 years previously- and he confided in me that he really loved San Francisco- but there were just too many Chinese here.......
> 
> Ironic.
> 
> We are all either immigrants here, or descended from immigrants. I have no problem with 'every hue and race'- why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with him disliking Chinese?
> 
> Even other asians don't like Chinese. You are just ignorant.
> 
> 
> Goin round telling people who they can and can't like...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.....no- you are just stupid.
> 
> You don't see the irony of an Immigrant complaining about the other Immigrants- because well- you are just stupid.
> 
> Of course there are people who don't like all Chinese, or all Russian, or all Mexicans or all African or all Muslims or all Christians or all Jews.
> 
> They are called bigots- or sometimes racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guy just doesn't like chinese.
> 
> He's not even against other asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- people who don't like people just because of their race or national origin are called bigots- or racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, you are the bigot for A, not tolerating his differing opinion and B, not allowing for the cultural unease that neighbouring countries of the china have for the chinese.
Click to expand...


I don't have to 'tolerate' bigots or racists. 

I have no more tolerance for those who dislike a person because he is chinese than I have for a person who dislikes a person for being Jewish.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

racialreality9 said:


> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.



I am a white guy, and no genius (hence the screen name), but WTF are you talking about? Being a white male in this country is the easiest thing to be. Sure, there is some reverse racism, but at the margin, I will take my white male lot in life over any other race or sex. Let's not have too much of a pity party here.


----------



## The Great Goose

Syriusly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with him disliking Chinese?
> 
> Even other asians don't like Chinese. You are just ignorant.
> 
> 
> Goin round telling people who they can and can't like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....no- you are just stupid.
> 
> You don't see the irony of an Immigrant complaining about the other Immigrants- because well- you are just stupid.
> 
> Of course there are people who don't like all Chinese, or all Russian, or all Mexicans or all African or all Muslims or all Christians or all Jews.
> 
> They are called bigots- or sometimes racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guy just doesn't like chinese.
> 
> He's not even against other asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- people who don't like people just because of their race or national origin are called bigots- or racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, you are the bigot for A, not tolerating his differing opinion and B, not allowing for the cultural unease that neighbouring countries of the china have for the chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to 'tolerate' bigots or racists.
> 
> I have no more tolerance for those who dislike a person because he is chinese than I have for a person who dislikes a person for being Jewish.
Click to expand...


And others don't have tolerate being persecuted by chinese or jews. 

What's important is that you don't actively HARM people because of what they are. But you reserve the right to harm people don't you?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Syriusly said:


> *You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.*



Yea, because I couldn't have been making a hyperbolic argument.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Syriusly said:


> stay in the America my ancestors fought and died for



So, you had a family member get drafted, huh.....


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone.* The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be on the first plane out if you made that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe your plane to Iceland or Russia awaits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither country takes in illegals willy nilly; because they have their shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't suggesting you go there illegally. I am sure Russia would embrace someone with an outlook so insync with Putin's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. I'm still a proud American at the end of the day. My ancestors didn't die in wars for me to go satisfying deuches like you.
Click to expand...

Does that mean he's a duality?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.


Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.


----------



## The Great Goose

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
Click to expand...

No he's ghandi.


----------



## Vikrant

The Great Goose said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he's ghandi.
Click to expand...


It is spelled Gandhi, you idiot!


----------



## SixFoot

Man... I'm never coming back to this section after smoking pot ever again.


----------



## Moonglow

SixFoot said:


> Man... I'm never coming back to this section after smoking pot ever again.


Bummer, eh?


----------



## SixFoot

Moonglow said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man... I'm never coming back to this section after smoking pot ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, eh?
Click to expand...


I don't have the ribs for this shit.


----------



## Moonglow

SixFoot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man... I'm never coming back to this section after smoking pot ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the ribs for this shit.
Click to expand...

I like mine dry rubbed...


----------



## SixFoot

Moonglow said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man... I'm never coming back to this section after smoking pot ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the ribs for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like mine dry rubbed...
Click to expand...


Not me, I made pulled pork in honey barbecue today.


----------



## Moonglow

SixFoot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man... I'm never coming back to this section after smoking pot ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the ribs for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like mine dry rubbed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me, I made pulled pork in honey barbecue today.
Click to expand...

Where do you live?


----------



## SixFoot

Moonglow said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man... I'm never coming back to this section after smoking pot ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have the ribs for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like mine dry rubbed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me, I made pulled pork in honey barbecue today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
Click to expand...


On a homestead in the Heartland.


----------



## Moonglow

SixFoot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the ribs for this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like mine dry rubbed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me, I made pulled pork in honey barbecue today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a homestead in the Heartland.
Click to expand...

That is where the Simpson's live, I'll bring the bong..


----------



## SixFoot

Moonglow said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the ribs for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I like mine dry rubbed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me, I made pulled pork in honey barbecue today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a homestead in the Heartland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is where the Simpson's live, I'll bring the bong..
Click to expand...


Sweet. I've never had multiple bongs going before.


----------



## Moonglow

SixFoot said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like mine dry rubbed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, I made pulled pork in honey barbecue today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a homestead in the Heartland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is where the Simpson's live, I'll bring the bong..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet. I've never had multiple bongs going before.
Click to expand...

I need to get one for dabs...


----------



## Mortimer

The Great Goose said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he's ghandi.
Click to expand...


maybe its bobby jindal


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
Click to expand...

No. He is a curry indian.


----------



## LilOlLady

racialreality9 said:


> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.


I am Native American by culture but I am American first and from the 1492 invasion we have been a melting pot. I have no problem with that because immigrants built this country but we are no longer into nation building but nation survival. Our immigration laws need to be enforced by deportation of all those in the country illegal by taking away the jobs. If they cannot work they will self deport an open up jobs for Americans. Hispanic Americans, Asian Americans, African American, etc. Who give a damn who the majority or minority is as long as they are Americans.


----------



## LilOlLady

Mortimer said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




racialreality9 said:


> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.


You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.


----------



## Pop23

There are hot chicks in every race. 

That is all.


----------



## The Great Goose

LilOlLady said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.
Click to expand...

Actually it was European immigrants that built America. Millions of them.

Why are you lying?


----------



## Syriusly

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> stay in the America my ancestors fought and died for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you had a family member get drafted, huh.....
Click to expand...


Not a one. My father was a veteran of the Korean War, my grandfather a veteran of WW1- both volunteered. My Great-grandfather served in the Civil War- again a volunteer. I had an ancestor die fighting in the Revolutionary war, and a few more in the French Indian Wars.

Not that any of that is really relevant- neither you or I are more 'American' just because someone who contributed to our gene pool happened to have fought in one of America's wars.

Unlike you- I am proud of America and Americans

You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.

I am the kind of 'proud American' who not only wants to stay in the America my ancestors fought and died for- but is proud of Americans- of every color.


----------



## Syriusly

The Great Goose said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was European immigrants that built America. Millions of them.
> 
> Why are you lying?
Click to expand...



European immigrants certainly did- along with African immigrants, Chinese immigrants, Native Americans

Why are you lying?


----------



## Syriusly

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, because I couldn't have been making a hyperbolic argument.
Click to expand...


Because you could just be the kind of 'proud American' who would prefer to live anywhere that is 'white only'.


----------



## Syriusly

The Great Goose said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....no- you are just stupid.
> 
> You don't see the irony of an Immigrant complaining about the other Immigrants- because well- you are just stupid.
> 
> Of course there are people who don't like all Chinese, or all Russian, or all Mexicans or all African or all Muslims or all Christians or all Jews.
> 
> They are called bigots- or sometimes racists.
> 
> 
> 
> guy just doesn't like chinese.
> 
> He's not even against other asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- people who don't like people just because of their race or national origin are called bigots- or racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, you are the bigot for A, not tolerating his differing opinion and B, not allowing for the cultural unease that neighbouring countries of the china have for the chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to 'tolerate' bigots or racists.
> 
> I have no more tolerance for those who dislike a person because he is chinese than I have for a person who dislikes a person for being Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And others don't have tolerate being persecuted by chinese or jews.
Click to expand...


No one has to tolerate persecution by anyone. 

Disliking a person because they are persecuting you is completely logical.
Disliking a person because he is part of a nationality- Chinese or Jewish- is because you are a bigot or a racist.


----------



## The Great Goose

Syriusly said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was European immigrants that built America. Millions of them.
> 
> Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> European immigrants certainly did- along with African immigrants, Chinese immigrants, Native Americans
> 
> Why are you lying?
Click to expand...


The amount of non-europeans was negligable.


----------



## Syriusly

The Great Goose said:


> [
> What's important is that you don't actively HARM people because of what they are. But you reserve the right to harm people don't you?



I reserve the right to harm people in self defense if I need to. 

I enjoy my right to point out the bigots who judge people based entirely upon their race or national origin.


----------



## Syriusly

The Great Goose said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was European immigrants that built America. Millions of them.
> 
> Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> European immigrants certainly did- along with African immigrants, Chinese immigrants, Native Americans
> 
> Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The amount of non-europeans was negligable.
Click to expand...


And again- why are you lying?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Syriusly said:


> You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.



Wow, you're dense enough to try and play that card again after I already explained it was a joke.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Syriusly said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, because I couldn't have been making a hyperbolic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you could just be the kind of 'proud American' who would prefer to live anywhere that is 'white only'.
Click to expand...


And yet again, Mr. Dense.


----------



## Syriusly

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're dense enough to try and play that card again after I already explained it was a joke.
Click to expand...


Okay- so you are such a proud American- you joke about being ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.

I guess you are a 'proud American' in the line of those who threaten to move to Canada if Clinton is elected.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Syriusly said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're dense enough to try and play that card again after I already explained it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so you are such a proud American- you joke about being ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> I guess you are a 'proud American' in the line of those who threaten to move to Canada if Clinton is elected.
Click to expand...


You're taking a joke from a race discussion (with a well known race troll; not you) and trying to apply it to a national discussion. And within the context, I have no problem with my statement, nor should you. This is a non-starter. And why would I be mad if someone moved to Canada if Clinton is elected? Why would I call them not proud for standing up for a principle? Frankly, it should scare the sh** out of anyone that appreciates order and morals that someone as dirty and fraudulent as Clinton would get elected.


----------



## Asclepias

The Great Goose said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was European immigrants that built America. Millions of them.
> 
> Why are you lying?
Click to expand...

We know youre lying because if that were true they would have never imported Black labor. Are you retarded or is it you just flunked history?


----------



## The Great Goose

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was European immigrants that built America. Millions of them.
> 
> Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know youre lying because if that were true they would have never imported Black labor. Are you retarded or is it you just flunked history?
Click to expand...

lol. America got built in the North by White people. 

grow up.


----------



## Asclepias

The Great Goose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was European immigrants that built America. Millions of them.
> 
> Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know youre lying because if that were true they would have never imported Black labor. Are you retarded or is it you just flunked history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. America got built in the North by White people.
> 
> grow up.
Click to expand...

Not only is america also in the south, the north was built up to process the work of Blacks in the south. Get an education.


----------



## The Great Goose

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was European immigrants that built America. Millions of them.
> 
> Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know youre lying because if that were true they would have never imported Black labor. Are you retarded or is it you just flunked history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. America got built in the North by White people.
> 
> grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only is america also in the south, the north was built up to process the work of Blacks in the south. Get an education.
Click to expand...


----------



## racialreality9

Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.

Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).

I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.

Race is who you are.


----------



## Unkotare

Obvious sock endlessly repeating transparently BS 'back story' as part of the little act is who somebody is.....


----------



## TNHarley

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist. I know and respect people of all races. However, I feel like when you get too much of certain mixes, people dumb the culture down to a racial tribalism that ultimately f*cks sh** up. So, I have some of the same concerns as the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to designate europe as a white only zone. The problem is that white people cant seem to mind their own business and always want to steal land and resources. If they were really so worried about mixing with others they wouldnt let others near them. They instinctively know that their genetics are in dire straits and they need an infusion of good genetics.
Click to expand...

 Have you forgotten thousands of years of history?


----------



## Syriusly

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're dense enough to try and play that card again after I already explained it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so you are such a proud American- you joke about being ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> I guess you are a 'proud American' in the line of those who threaten to move to Canada if Clinton is elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking a joke from a race discussion (with a well known race troll; not you) and trying to apply it to a national discussion. And within the context, I have no problem with my statement, nor should you. This is a non-starter. And why would I be mad if someone moved to Canada if Clinton is elected? Why would I call them not proud for standing up for a principle? Frankly, it should scare the sh** out of anyone that appreciates order and morals that someone as dirty and fraudulent as Clinton would get elected.
Click to expand...


It should scare the shit out of anyone who appreciates the welfare of the United States that someone as dirty, and fraudulent, and truly inexperienced- and with the temperament of a petulant 3 year old such as Trump might get elected.

Of course Trump is purposely appealing to all of those who are scared of- or dislike- people because of their race, religion, or natural origin. 

The Father Coughlin of our times. 

Your kind of guy.


----------



## Syriusly

The Great Goose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are the only race I've ever seen have any sympathy for our predicament.
> 
> Thank you. You can come to white heaven if you want and you can be white there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm well aware that I'm part of the brown hordes.  But, I do expect a white reaction at some point, and it's not going to be pretty as we are finding out.  Personally I never asked for any of this.  My parents came here, and now I'm American.
> 
> I didn't lobby for anything like "fill America with Mexicans and Blacks and Indians and Chinese".  It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be here if not for the blood sweat and tears of Mexican, Blacks, Chinese,etc that built this country. Especially the 250yrs of free African slave  labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was European immigrants that built America. Millions of them.
> 
> Why are you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know youre lying because if that were true they would have never imported Black labor. Are you retarded or is it you just flunked history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. America got built in the North by White people.
> 
> grow up.
Click to expand...


Ah Trump voters- as ignorant as they are racist and bigots.


----------



## Syriusly

racialreality9 said:


> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.



'my idea'?

Anyone can be a racist.

Anyone who dislikes every Chinese person because they are Chinese is a racist.
Anyone who dislikes every African American because they are black is a racist.
Anyone who dislikes every Jew because they are a Jew is an anti-semite- and a bigot.
Anyone who dislikes every Mexican because they are Mexican is a bigot.

Racism is not a concept exclusive to whites- though white racists would not want to be associated with black racists.

Trump of course- targets his message to white racists.


----------



## Syriusly

racialreality9 said:


> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.



I don't have to accept you being a stupid racist. I am happy to point out that you are just another asshole racist.

If you think you are nothing but your race- you are just incredibly stupid- and wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

Syriusly said:


> ...
> 
> It should scare the shit out of anyone who appreciates the welfare of the United States that someone as dirty, and fraudulent, and truly inexperienced- ....




obama was elected _twice_.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Syriusly said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're dense enough to try and play that card again after I already explained it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so you are such a proud American- you joke about being ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> I guess you are a 'proud American' in the line of those who threaten to move to Canada if Clinton is elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking a joke from a race discussion (with a well known race troll; not you) and trying to apply it to a national discussion. And within the context, I have no problem with my statement, nor should you. This is a non-starter. And why would I be mad if someone moved to Canada if Clinton is elected? Why would I call them not proud for standing up for a principle? Frankly, it should scare the sh** out of anyone that appreciates order and morals that someone as dirty and fraudulent as Clinton would get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should scare the shit out of anyone who appreciates the welfare of the United States that someone as dirty, and fraudulent, and truly inexperienced- and with the temperament of a petulant 3 year old such as Trump might get elected.
> 
> Of course Trump is purposely appealing to all of those who are scared of- or dislike- people because of their race, religion, or natural origin.
> 
> The Father Coughlin of our times.
> 
> Your kind of guy.
Click to expand...


So, your solution is to vote for a well known felon who disregards the law and goes to the highest bidder?


----------



## Syriusly

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a 'proud American' you are ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're dense enough to try and play that card again after I already explained it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so you are such a proud American- you joke about being ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> I guess you are a 'proud American' in the line of those who threaten to move to Canada if Clinton is elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking a joke from a race discussion (with a well known race troll; not you) and trying to apply it to a national discussion. And within the context, I have no problem with my statement, nor should you. This is a non-starter. And why would I be mad if someone moved to Canada if Clinton is elected? Why would I call them not proud for standing up for a principle? Frankly, it should scare the sh** out of anyone that appreciates order and morals that someone as dirty and fraudulent as Clinton would get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should scare the shit out of anyone who appreciates the welfare of the United States that someone as dirty, and fraudulent, and truly inexperienced- and with the temperament of a petulant 3 year old such as Trump might get elected.
> 
> Of course Trump is purposely appealing to all of those who are scared of- or dislike- people because of their race, religion, or natural origin.
> 
> The Father Coughlin of our times.
> 
> Your kind of guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your solution is to vote for a well known felon who disregards the law and goes to the highest bidder?
Click to expand...


I am not voting for Trump.

So no.


----------



## Syriusly

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It should scare the shit out of anyone who appreciates the welfare of the United States that someone as dirty, and fraudulent, and truly inexperienced- ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama was elected _twice_.
Click to expand...


Barack Obama was indeed elected twice- as President. He was also elected as United States Senator and State Senator.

Donald Trump has never been elected to anything.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Syriusly said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're dense enough to try and play that card again after I already explained it was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay- so you are such a proud American- you joke about being ready to take the first plane out of America to a Europe with a designated white zone.
> 
> I guess you are a 'proud American' in the line of those who threaten to move to Canada if Clinton is elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're taking a joke from a race discussion (with a well known race troll; not you) and trying to apply it to a national discussion. And within the context, I have no problem with my statement, nor should you. This is a non-starter. And why would I be mad if someone moved to Canada if Clinton is elected? Why would I call them not proud for standing up for a principle? Frankly, it should scare the sh** out of anyone that appreciates order and morals that someone as dirty and fraudulent as Clinton would get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should scare the shit out of anyone who appreciates the welfare of the United States that someone as dirty, and fraudulent, and truly inexperienced- and with the temperament of a petulant 3 year old such as Trump might get elected.
> 
> Of course Trump is purposely appealing to all of those who are scared of- or dislike- people because of their race, religion, or natural origin.
> 
> The Father Coughlin of our times.
> 
> Your kind of guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your solution is to vote for a well known felon who disregards the law and goes to the highest bidder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not voting for Trump.
> 
> So no.
Click to expand...


You're voting Hillary.

So, yes.


----------



## Mortimer

racialreality9 said:


> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.



Everyone can be racist, but you are an indian who wants to be on white mans side or white racist, and thats funny. You complain that america is not white but you are not white yourself, you are part of the brown crowd. Thats why its illogical, and funny. But if you were a indian in india or wherever and hates non-indians in his community i would disagree but take you more serious. Just like you said you cant change your race, that means you will never will be white, deal with it. Maybe in the next life. The thing is you can only be white racist if you are white. Thats not what you are.


----------



## Mortimer

Syriusly said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'my idea'?
> 
> Anyone can be a racist.
> 
> Anyone who dislikes every Chinese person because they are Chinese is a racist.
> Anyone who dislikes every African American because they are black is a racist.
> Anyone who dislikes every Jew because they are a Jew is an anti-semite- and a bigot.
> Anyone who dislikes every Mexican because they are Mexican is a bigot.
> 
> Racism is not a concept exclusive to whites- though white racists would not want to be associated with black racists.
> 
> Trump of course- targets his message to white racists.
Click to expand...


He looks down on white liberals when liberals are the reason his family is in this country, they made it multicultural, 100 years ago indians like him were not able to have citizenship or own land and there strict quotas on "hindu" immigration.


----------



## Unkotare

Mortimer said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone can be racist, but you are an indian ...
Click to expand...




No, he's not. Don't buy into sock stories.


----------



## Mortimer

Unkotare said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone can be racist, but you are an indian ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not. Don't buy into sock stories.
Click to expand...

maybe you are right


----------



## anotherlife

If you sympathize with white Americans, then who are the white Americans?  The Jewish ones?   Hehehe.


----------



## RoshanNair

Lmao. Also an Indian here. Pretty funny thread all things considered.

Having these afrocentrist and white liberal dumbazzes comment is a treat......and of course... that intrusive Ashkenazi Jewess (IRosie) finds a way to sneak into the convo. /Complete surprise.


----------



## Asclepias

racialreality9 said:


> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.


I disagree. Its obvious the white race is more racist than any other race on the planet. When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point.  After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race. As I see it either you are a lap dog for a white man or you are a sock.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its obvious the white race is more racist than any other race on the planet. When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point.  After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race. As I see it either you are a lap dog for a white man or you are a sock.
Click to expand...


Indigenous people have been relentlessly persecuted across all societies on this planet. It's just that you've been so thoroughly conditioned that you only see the foul play perpetrated by European invaders/colonizers.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its obvious the white race is more racist than any other race on the planet. When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point.  After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race. As I see it either you are a lap dog for a white man or you are a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indigenous people have been relentlessly persecuted across all societies on this planet. It's just that you've been so thoroughly conditioned that you only see the foul play perpetrated by European invaders/colonizers.
Click to expand...

So instead of doing what I asked you deflect?  Answer my question if you can or I cant take you as a serous interlocutor.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its obvious the white race is more racist than any other race on the planet. When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point.  After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race. As I see it either you are a lap dog for a white man or you are a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indigenous people have been relentlessly persecuted across all societies on this planet. It's just that you've been so thoroughly conditioned that you only see the foul play perpetrated by European invaders/colonizers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So instead of doing what I asked you deflect?  Answer my question if you can or I cant take you as a serous interlocutor.
Click to expand...


Go read up on the history/present conditions of the Adivasis of South Asia, the mass extermination of the Dzungar people of China, the persecution of the Ainu in Japan, and the innumerable episodes of genocidal violence against indigenous communities (still ongoing) in Africa.

And that doesn't even endeavor to scratch the surface, tbh.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its obvious the white race is more racist than any other race on the planet. When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point.  After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race. As I see it either you are a lap dog for a white man or you are a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indigenous people have been relentlessly persecuted across all societies on this planet. It's just that you've been so thoroughly conditioned that you only see the foul play perpetrated by European invaders/colonizers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So instead of doing what I asked you deflect?  Answer my question if you can or I cant take you as a serous interlocutor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read up on the history/present conditions of the Adivasis of South Asia, the mass extermination of the Dzungar people of China, the persecution of the Ainu in Japan, and the innumerable episodes of genocidal violence against indigenous communities (still ongoing) in Africa.
> 
> And that doesn't even endeavor to scratch the surface, tbh.
Click to expand...

Why would I do any of that when I asked you specifically about a race doing that on a global scale due to skin color?  Youre deflecting and thats now twice. You have one more chance.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its obvious the white race is more racist than any other race on the planet. When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point.  After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race. As I see it either you are a lap dog for a white man or you are a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indigenous people have been relentlessly persecuted across all societies on this planet. It's just that you've been so thoroughly conditioned that you only see the foul play perpetrated by European invaders/colonizers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So instead of doing what I asked you deflect?  Answer my question if you can or I cant take you as a serous interlocutor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read up on the history/present conditions of the Adivasis of South Asia, the mass extermination of the Dzungar people of China, the persecution of the Ainu in Japan, and the innumerable episodes of genocidal violence against indigenous communities (still ongoing) in Africa.
> 
> And that doesn't even endeavor to scratch the surface, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I do any of that when I asked you specifically about a race doing that on a global scale due to skin color?  Youre deflecting and thats now twice. You have one more chance.
Click to expand...


Err...your words were "native brown people". Key word: native.

If you are asking solely about ostensibly racial wars....what makes you determine that they are doing so for that reason? Your argument is baseless.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. Its obvious the white race is more racist than any other race on the planet. When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point.  After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race. As I see it either you are a lap dog for a white man or you are a sock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigenous people have been relentlessly persecuted across all societies on this planet. It's just that you've been so thoroughly conditioned that you only see the foul play perpetrated by European invaders/colonizers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So instead of doing what I asked you deflect?  Answer my question if you can or I cant take you as a serous interlocutor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read up on the history/present conditions of the Adivasis of South Asia, the mass extermination of the Dzungar people of China, the persecution of the Ainu in Japan, and the innumerable episodes of genocidal violence against indigenous communities (still ongoing) in Africa.
> 
> And that doesn't even endeavor to scratch the surface, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I do any of that when I asked you specifically about a race doing that on a global scale due to skin color?  Youre deflecting and thats now twice. You have one more chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Err...your words were "native brown people". Key word: native.
> 
> If you are asking solely about ostensibly racial wars....what makes you determine that they are doing so for that reason? Your argument is baseless.
Click to expand...

Try reading my post. Of course I said native brown people. Only whites have done that on a global scale.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indigenous people have been relentlessly persecuted across all societies on this planet. It's just that you've been so thoroughly conditioned that you only see the foul play perpetrated by European invaders/colonizers.
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of doing what I asked you deflect?  Answer my question if you can or I cant take you as a serous interlocutor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read up on the history/present conditions of the Adivasis of South Asia, the mass extermination of the Dzungar people of China, the persecution of the Ainu in Japan, and the innumerable episodes of genocidal violence against indigenous communities (still ongoing) in Africa.
> 
> And that doesn't even endeavor to scratch the surface, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I do any of that when I asked you specifically about a race doing that on a global scale due to skin color?  Youre deflecting and thats now twice. You have one more chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Err...your words were "native brown people". Key word: native.
> 
> If you are asking solely about ostensibly racial wars....what makes you determine that they are doing so for that reason? Your argument is baseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading my post. Of course I said native brown people. Only whites have done that on a global scale.
Click to expand...


Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of doing what I asked you deflect?  Answer my question if you can or I cant take you as a serous interlocutor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read up on the history/present conditions of the Adivasis of South Asia, the mass extermination of the Dzungar people of China, the persecution of the Ainu in Japan, and the innumerable episodes of genocidal violence against indigenous communities (still ongoing) in Africa.
> 
> And that doesn't even endeavor to scratch the surface, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I do any of that when I asked you specifically about a race doing that on a global scale due to skin color?  Youre deflecting and thats now twice. You have one more chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Err...your words were "native brown people". Key word: native.
> 
> If you are asking solely about ostensibly racial wars....what makes you determine that they are doing so for that reason? Your argument is baseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading my post. Of course I said native brown people. Only whites have done that on a global scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
Click to expand...

I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go read up on the history/present conditions of the Adivasis of South Asia, the mass extermination of the Dzungar people of China, the persecution of the Ainu in Japan, and the innumerable episodes of genocidal violence against indigenous communities (still ongoing) in Africa.
> 
> And that doesn't even endeavor to scratch the surface, tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I do any of that when I asked you specifically about a race doing that on a global scale due to skin color?  Youre deflecting and thats now twice. You have one more chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Err...your words were "native brown people". Key word: native.
> 
> If you are asking solely about ostensibly racial wars....what makes you determine that they are doing so for that reason? Your argument is baseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading my post. Of course I said native brown people. Only whites have done that on a global scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
Click to expand...


Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).

Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).

As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.

PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I do any of that when I asked you specifically about a race doing that on a global scale due to skin color?  Youre deflecting and thats now twice. You have one more chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err...your words were "native brown people". Key word: native.
> 
> If you are asking solely about ostensibly racial wars....what makes you determine that they are doing so for that reason? Your argument is baseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading my post. Of course I said native brown people. Only whites have done that on a global scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
Click to expand...

I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Err...your words were "native brown people". Key word: native.
> 
> If you are asking solely about ostensibly racial wars....what makes you determine that they are doing so for that reason? Your argument is baseless.
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading my post. Of course I said native brown people. Only whites have done that on a global scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Err...your words were "native brown people". Key word: native.
> 
> If you are asking solely about ostensibly racial wars....what makes you determine that they are doing so for that reason? Your argument is baseless.
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading my post. Of course I said native brown people. Only whites have done that on a global scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
Click to expand...


Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...

Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.

BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading my post. Of course I said native brown people. Only whites have done that on a global scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try reading my post. Of course I said native brown people. Only whites have done that on a global scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
Click to expand...

Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.

*"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
Click to expand...


Yeah, and I responded to that while under the impression that you were referring to legit native people IE indigenous people by pointing out the injustices suffered by various indigenous groups across the world.....and then your very next post you clarified that you were strictly speaking re: the suffering of non-white people as a whole, and you used the word "doing".......not "have done".

You are oblivious to the true meaning of the words you toss around. Not my problem.


----------



## Mortimer

Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I responded to that while under the impression that you were referring to legit native people IE indigenous people by pointing out the injustices suffered by various indigenous groups across the world.....and then your very next post you clarified that you were strictly speaking re: the suffering of non-white people as a whole, and you used the word "doing".......not "have done".
> 
> You are oblivious to the true meaning of the words you toss around. Not my problem.
Click to expand...

No you didnt respond to it unless you dont know what a globe is. You totally missed the point of my question. Looks like you have struck out.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind clarifying exactly wtf you mean when you say "native brown people"? Who the hell are you referring to in particular??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
Click to expand...


Btw, care to explain why you collectivize things by using the word "white"?

How are Danes, Swedes, Norwegians, Scots, Irish, Welsh, Poles, Serbs, etc. guilty of the purported sins committed by the English, German, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, and Dutch colonial empires?


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I responded to that while under the impression that you were referring to legit native people IE indigenous people by pointing out the injustices suffered by various indigenous groups across the world.....and then your very next post you clarified that you were strictly speaking re: the suffering of non-white people as a whole, and you used the word "doing".......not "have done".
> 
> You are oblivious to the true meaning of the words you toss around. Not my problem.
Click to expand...


If Japanese are not native to Japan or Caste Indians not native to India, then Native Americans are not native to Americas, they came from Siberia. No ones native then. What he said happened during colonialism on a global scale since intercontinental travel in the past 500 years, and no one else did that. I dont blame the Whites as a Whole or that I dislike Whites but its hardly comparable even the homo sapiens exterminated the native Neanderthals. Apples and Oranges. You cant go that much back into history. And Im sure whites are the most racist group thats true. Only Whites have Stormfront.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Btw, care to explain why you collectivize things by using the word "white"?
> 
> How are Danes, Swedes, Norwegians, Scots, Irish, Welsh, Poles, Serbs, etc. guilty of the purported sins committed by the English, German, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, and Dutch colonial empires?
Click to expand...


They are not guilty but they are just as racist as the other whites, and in a new world context once you relocate you get integrated into the "white black" divide, and they are white then. They forget they are serbs or scots.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to make it any clearer for you. If you dont know what that means there is not much I can do to help you other than point out what whites did your native country.  Look up what part Churchill played in the famine in India.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Btw, care to explain why you collectivize things by using the word "white"?
> 
> How are Danes, Swedes, Norwegians, Scots, Irish, Welsh, Poles, Serbs, etc. guilty of the purported sins committed by the English, German, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, and Dutch colonial empires?
Click to expand...

Because thats what white people made up when they called themselves white. I call people by the names they wish to be called unless it interferes with my beliefs.  FYI. You may want to check your facts. I know several of the whites you think didnt "commit sins" in fact did.


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Btw, care to explain why you collectivize things by using the word "white"?
> 
> How are Danes, Swedes, Norwegians, Scots, Irish, Welsh, Poles, Serbs, etc. guilty of the purported sins committed by the English, German, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, and Dutch colonial empires?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because thats what white people made up when they called themselves white. I call people by the names they wish to be called unless it interferes with my beliefs.
Click to expand...


Exactly. They want to be called White. And thats how they see themselfes.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.



Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.

If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol

PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.


----------



## RoshanNair

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just my pedantic disposition, but I expect people to use more precise terminology......words like "native" denote indigenous or aboriginal, neither of which would apply within the parameters of your general argument for today's world (IE notwithstanding the history of European settler-colonialism in the U.S., Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, etc.).
> 
> Aside from the Adivasi tribes, the people who suffered the colonial enormities in the Indian subcontinent were themselves not indigenous or "native" to the land, so your employment of the term itself is improper (all things considered).
> 
> As for the Bengal famine and Churchill....you're nitpicking a very particular piece of history from 70+ years ago and positing that such is part of a wider continuum. You are trying to incorporate the historic struggle against British colonialism in India as part of a larger, more expansive paradigm of POC rebellion against "White crimes" when it isn't anything of the sort.
> 
> PS: "Whites" didn't commit those crimes, the English did. I am loathe to subsuming Scots, Irish, Italians, Germans, Poles, Danes, Swedes, etc. into that foray which should rightfully identify only one European ethnic group as the perpetrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I responded to that while under the impression that you were referring to legit native people IE indigenous people by pointing out the injustices suffered by various indigenous groups across the world.....and then your very next post you clarified that you were strictly speaking re: the suffering of non-white people as a whole, and you used the word "doing".......not "have done".
> 
> You are oblivious to the true meaning of the words you toss around. Not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt respond to it unless you dont know what a globe is. You totally missed the point of my question. Looks like you have struck out.
Click to expand...


LOL yes.....the guy who sees oppression through the myopic lens of White-on-non white is now preaching to people about learning about the globe.....great stuff.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
Click to expand...


No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you somehow missed the point. I never said anything about todays world. That was an erroneous assumption you made on your part.  i was speaking about racism and its evident abundance in the populations of the white races due to historical facts.  I asked you to point out a race other than whites that globally and systematically attempted to exterminate natives (brown people). It simply cant be that difficult for anyone with even a mediocre intelligence to grasp what I am asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I responded to that while under the impression that you were referring to legit native people IE indigenous people by pointing out the injustices suffered by various indigenous groups across the world.....and then your very next post you clarified that you were strictly speaking re: the suffering of non-white people as a whole, and you used the word "doing".......not "have done".
> 
> You are oblivious to the true meaning of the words you toss around. Not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt respond to it unless you dont know what a globe is. You totally missed the point of my question. Looks like you have struck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL yes.....the guy who sees oppression through the myopic lens of White-on-non white is now preaching to people about learning about the globe.....great stuff.
Click to expand...

I didnt say anything about oppression. Obviously you have really confused yourself again.  I said racism.  People that look exactly alike oppress each other. When one does it on the basis of race its racism.


----------



## Mortimer

Adivasis are a diverse bunch themselfes. Some are mongoloid some are proto-australoid some are negrito etc. Are the adivasis of northeastern india who are mongoloid just as native as the adivasis who are proto-australoid somewhere in south india or are they different or all the same?


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
Click to expand...


Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.

As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
Click to expand...


thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh....you might wanna re-read your posts. You ask me to point out another race "doing" what white people had....."doing" infers currently ongoing/present tense, assuming you never paid attention during middle-school English classes of course...
> 
> Also, your continued use of "brown" with reference to "native" people is also deeply problematic. It is such a relative term. Are the "native" peoples of Europe, East Asia, SS Africa, etc. "brown" in pigmentation? LOL.
> 
> BTW, in terms of sheer numbers, far more people of SS African descent were killed by Semitic Arabs than they were Europeans.....just some food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I responded to that while under the impression that you were referring to legit native people IE indigenous people by pointing out the injustices suffered by various indigenous groups across the world.....and then your very next post you clarified that you were strictly speaking re: the suffering of non-white people as a whole, and you used the word "doing".......not "have done".
> 
> You are oblivious to the true meaning of the words you toss around. Not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt respond to it unless you dont know what a globe is. You totally missed the point of my question. Looks like you have struck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL yes.....the guy who sees oppression through the myopic lens of White-on-non white is now preaching to people about learning about the globe.....great stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about oppression. Obviously you have really confused yourself again.  I said racism.  People that look exactly alike oppress each other. When one does it on the basis of race its racism.
Click to expand...


K....then on that note, why are you only railing against "Whites" and not the Arab Muslims who systematically killed upwards of 120 million SSA slaves?


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
Click to expand...

Thats weird because the Jews themselves know they are not indigenous to the land of israel. The people that were indigenous were the Canaanites.  Do you have a link showing that?


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...You may want to reread my posts. All past tense. This was my orginal question you replied to. Deflecting is not working for you.
> 
> *"When you can name me one other race that invaded the globe and killed off native brown people then you might have a point. After that then you need to point out that same race that waged a campaign of propaganda structured to promote themselves as a superior race"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I responded to that while under the impression that you were referring to legit native people IE indigenous people by pointing out the injustices suffered by various indigenous groups across the world.....and then your very next post you clarified that you were strictly speaking re: the suffering of non-white people as a whole, and you used the word "doing".......not "have done".
> 
> You are oblivious to the true meaning of the words you toss around. Not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didnt respond to it unless you dont know what a globe is. You totally missed the point of my question. Looks like you have struck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL yes.....the guy who sees oppression through the myopic lens of White-on-non white is now preaching to people about learning about the globe.....great stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about oppression. Obviously you have really confused yourself again.  I said racism.  People that look exactly alike oppress each other. When one does it on the basis of race its racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K....then on that note, why are you only railing against "Whites" and not the Arab Muslims who systematically killed upwards of 120 million SSA slaves?
Click to expand...

I didnt mean to make you emotional. I said whites were the most racist group. If that bothers you then prove they arent or drop out of the conversation and spare your feelings.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> Adivasis are a diverse bunch themselfes. Some are mongoloid some are proto-australoid some are negrito etc. Are the adivasis of northeastern india who are mongoloid just as native as the adivasis who are proto-australoid somewhere in south india or are they different or all the same?



Adviasi is a blanket term, dummy. Adivasi tribes throughout various regions of India have rights as indigenous peoples which supersede that of non-Adivasis in the same region.


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
Click to expand...

Some people just believe what they are told by white sources. Thank god I am not confined to believing what white people tell me.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
Click to expand...


The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adivasis are a diverse bunch themselfes. Some are mongoloid some are proto-australoid some are negrito etc. Are the adivasis of northeastern india who are mongoloid just as native as the adivasis who are proto-australoid somewhere in south india or are they different or all the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adviasi is a blanket term, dummy. Adivasi tribes throughout various regions of India have rights as indigenous peoples which supersede that of non-Adivasis in the same region.
Click to expand...


Ok I dont know how Indians refer to themselfes within their own society etc. I know they have positive discrimination for sheduled tribes and castes etc. Which is good.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because the Jews themselves know they are not indigenous to the land of israel. The people that were indigenous were the Canaanites.  Do you have a link showing that?
Click to expand...


The Canaanites no longer exist in this world as a distinct and distinguishable people. They were all killed and/or assimilated over the millennia....

Thus, the contest for legitimate land rights is now between Jews and Arabs.


----------



## JQPublic1

Kat said:


> smh @ that ugly comment.
> 
> I am part Cherokee, part Irish, and whatever...maybe that's it, and blonde as I can be. So what am I....besides a mutt. LOL


Peroxide and hair dye works on Cherokee and Irish hair too.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
Click to expand...


Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf

there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its wrong that only Adivasis are native to India. India is a huge melting pot influenced by both westerneuroasia and southeasterneuroasia. All ethnic groups are mixed there and there is not much difference in skin tone in india. I dont know the indian context how they divide themselfes but its wrong that upper castes are "aryan" lower castes "indigenous" they are all just brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats weird because the Jews themselves know they are not indigenous to the land of israel. The people that were indigenous were the Canaanites.  Do you have a link showing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Canaanites no longer exist in this world as a distinct and distinguishable people. They were all killed and/or assimilated over the millennia....
> 
> Thus, the contest for legitimate land rights is now between Jews and Arabs.
Click to expand...

What did any of that have to do with your claim that Jews say they are indigenous to Israel?  I still dont see your proof.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adivasis are a diverse bunch themselfes. Some are mongoloid some are proto-australoid some are negrito etc. Are the adivasis of northeastern india who are mongoloid just as native as the adivasis who are proto-australoid somewhere in south india or are they different or all the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adviasi is a blanket term, dummy. Adivasi tribes throughout various regions of India have rights as indigenous peoples which supersede that of non-Adivasis in the same region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok I dont know how Indians refer to themselfes within their own society etc. I know they have positive discrimination for sheduled tribes and castes etc. Which is good.
Click to expand...


How is that "good"? It actively undermines meritocracy and dumbs down society as a whole....


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adivasis are a diverse bunch themselfes. Some are mongoloid some are proto-australoid some are negrito etc. Are the adivasis of northeastern india who are mongoloid just as native as the adivasis who are proto-australoid somewhere in south india or are they different or all the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adviasi is a blanket term, dummy. Adivasi tribes throughout various regions of India have rights as indigenous peoples which supersede that of non-Adivasis in the same region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok I dont know how Indians refer to themselfes within their own society etc. I know they have positive discrimination for sheduled tribes and castes etc. Which is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that "good"? It actively undermines meritocracy and dumbs down society as a whole....
Click to expand...


Not at all, It creates more social mobility.


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
Click to expand...

The orginal inhabitants of India were Black people from Africa. They interbred with the Denosovians which resulted in the Austro types.  We know this because of the people of the Andaman Islands.


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The orginal inhabitants of India were Black people from Africa. They interbred with the Denosovians which resulted in the Austro types.  We know this because of the people of the Andaman Islands.
Click to expand...


who are the "indians" then?


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The orginal inhabitants of India were Black people from Africa. They interbred with the Denosovians which resulted in the Austro types.  We know this because of the people of the Andaman Islands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who are the "indians" then?
Click to expand...

Its just a Greek label. It stems from the term "Indos". "Indus" etc.


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The orginal inhabitants of India were Black people from Africa. They interbred with the Denosovians which resulted in the Austro types.  We know this because of the people of the Andaman Islands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who are the "indians" then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just a label. It stems from the term "Indo". "Indus" etc.
Click to expand...


they divide themselfes i know upper castes think they are aryans and white, and that the others are black. but its far from true, they are bunch of mixed raced browns. all of them.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely immaterial. Adivasi tribes are the sole indigenous peoples in the whole of India.
> 
> If you think that legitimate, conferred indigenous status is predicated upon skin complexion or other superficial phenotypic expressions.....I really dunno what to tell you, lol
> 
> PS: No, not all ethnic groups are mixed. Even today, inter-ethno/cultural marriages are frowned upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
Click to expand...


1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....

2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
Click to expand...

Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are all mixed. No one is white in india, no one fully black. They are to varying degrees mixed. All have westerneuroasian+indigenous ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
Click to expand...


I think the invaders became indianised incorporated into the melting pot. Like central asian turkic tribes became anatolian or hunnish tribes from steppes became hungarian and european. I think its a cultural and language shift, not so much a racial shift. And India had not only one invasion but many invasions. Aryans were only one of them. India is a center of human migration since dawn of time, since humans came out of africa. If indians persecute other indians they are stupid.

2.Indigenous means original inhabitant, if there is no original inhabitant there is no indigenous.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The orginal inhabitants of India were Black people from Africa. They interbred with the Denosovians which resulted in the Austro types.  We know this because of the people of the Andaman Islands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who are the "indians" then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just a label. It stems from the term "Indo". "Indus" etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they divide themselfes i know upper castes think they are aryans and white, and that the others are black. but its far from true, they are bunch of mixed raced browns. all of them.
Click to expand...


Your hearsay doesn't count as a valid position, homie. I am upper-caste and I have never thought of myself as "white" lmao......neither do 10s of millions of light-skinned people in/from India.

And no, not all people in the country are mixed-race. There are communities which have practiced ethnic and caste endogamy for thousands upon thousands of years.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> 
> 
> The orginal inhabitants of India were Black people from Africa. They interbred with the Denosovians which resulted in the Austro types.  We know this because of the people of the Andaman Islands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who are the "indians" then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just a label. It stems from the term "Indo". "Indus" etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they divide themselfes i know upper castes think they are aryans and white, and that the others are black. but its far from true, they are bunch of mixed raced browns. all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hearsay doesn't count as a valid position, homie. I am upper-caste and I have never thought of myself as "white" lmao......neither do 10s of millions of light-skinned people in/from India.
> 
> And no, not all people in the country are mixed-race. There are communities which have practiced ethnic and caste endogamy for thousands upon thousands of years.
Click to expand...


Sorry man. I dont want to insult indians, I like them but you looked to be one of those upper castes, who thinks you are akin to whites etc. Why do you attacked "blacks ashkenazi jews and white liberals". I dont know about mixed race but all castes derrive ancestry from diverse populations the mixing probably occured before the establishment of the caste system.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, completely immaterial.....how someone appears to the naked eye isn't the determinant of what makes someone indigenous to a particular region. There is an entire UN dictum on this stuff.
> 
> As much as I dislike Jews, I can't discount their rightful claim as the indigenous peoples to the land of Israel.....seeing of course that that claim is now contested soly between them and the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
Click to expand...


No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....

India as a country never existed before 1947.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
Click to expand...


Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats quiete the nonsense because very deep in history no ones indigenous anywhere. according to that logic. native americans came from siberia. and adivasis are diverse are the chinese looking adivasis the same as the black looking adivasis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
Click to expand...

Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The orginal inhabitants of India were Black people from Africa. They interbred with the Denosovians which resulted in the Austro types.  We know this because of the people of the Andaman Islands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who are the "indians" then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just a label. It stems from the term "Indo". "Indus" etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they divide themselfes i know upper castes think they are aryans and white, and that the others are black. but its far from true, they are bunch of mixed raced browns. all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hearsay doesn't count as a valid position, homie. I am upper-caste and I have never thought of myself as "white" lmao......neither do 10s of millions of light-skinned people in/from India.
> 
> And no, not all people in the country are mixed-race. There are communities which have practiced ethnic and caste endogamy for thousands upon thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry man. I dont want to insult indians, I like them but you looked to be one of those upper castes, who thinks you are akin to whites etc. Why do you attacked "blacks ashkenazi jews and white liberals". I dont know about mixed race but all castes derrive ancestry from diverse populations the mixing probably occured before the establishment of the caste system.
Click to expand...


When have I claimed to be akin to "Whites"??

I attack Afrocentrist Blacks and Liberals because of their silly, parochial viewpoints.

I attack Jews because they are tantamount to human parasites.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> who are the "indians" then?
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a label. It stems from the term "Indo". "Indus" etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they divide themselfes i know upper castes think they are aryans and white, and that the others are black. but its far from true, they are bunch of mixed raced browns. all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hearsay doesn't count as a valid position, homie. I am upper-caste and I have never thought of myself as "white" lmao......neither do 10s of millions of light-skinned people in/from India.
> 
> And no, not all people in the country are mixed-race. There are communities which have practiced ethnic and caste endogamy for thousands upon thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry man. I dont want to insult indians, I like them but you looked to be one of those upper castes, who thinks you are akin to whites etc. Why do you attacked "blacks ashkenazi jews and white liberals". I dont know about mixed race but all castes derrive ancestry from diverse populations the mixing probably occured before the establishment of the caste system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have I claimed to be akin to "Whites"??
> 
> I attack Afrocentrist Blacks and Liberals because of their silly, parochial viewpoints.
> 
> I attack Jews because they are tantamount to human parasites.
Click to expand...


What do you think of Roma, do you think they are parasites too? Romani people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> who are the "indians" then?
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a label. It stems from the term "Indo". "Indus" etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they divide themselfes i know upper castes think they are aryans and white, and that the others are black. but its far from true, they are bunch of mixed raced browns. all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hearsay doesn't count as a valid position, homie. I am upper-caste and I have never thought of myself as "white" lmao......neither do 10s of millions of light-skinned people in/from India.
> 
> And no, not all people in the country are mixed-race. There are communities which have practiced ethnic and caste endogamy for thousands upon thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry man. I dont want to insult indians, I like them but you looked to be one of those upper castes, who thinks you are akin to whites etc. Why do you attacked "blacks ashkenazi jews and white liberals". I dont know about mixed race but all castes derrive ancestry from diverse populations the mixing probably occured before the establishment of the caste system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have I claimed to be akin to "Whites"??
> 
> I attack Afrocentrist Blacks and Liberals because of their silly, parochial viewpoints.
> 
> I attack Jews because they are tantamount to human parasites.
Click to expand...

You dont have to claim something out loud for it to be obvious to everyone. You wish you were white.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
Click to expand...


A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.

I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
Click to expand...


You probably never did a genetic test, and dont know it. I know a little bit about genetics. Well Indians are more or less all mixed race. What race do you think you are?


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
Click to expand...


Some white people disagree with you.

Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous



""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being that there is no recorded history of the Native Americans having forcibly and violently extirpated the previous inhabitants of the western hemisphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
Click to expand...


India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.

Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
Click to expand...


Why they are all brown etc. 

Upper Castes (Brahmins) they are not white like the invaders


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a label. It stems from the term "Indo". "Indus" etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they divide themselfes i know upper castes think they are aryans and white, and that the others are black. but its far from true, they are bunch of mixed raced browns. all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hearsay doesn't count as a valid position, homie. I am upper-caste and I have never thought of myself as "white" lmao......neither do 10s of millions of light-skinned people in/from India.
> 
> And no, not all people in the country are mixed-race. There are communities which have practiced ethnic and caste endogamy for thousands upon thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry man. I dont want to insult indians, I like them but you looked to be one of those upper castes, who thinks you are akin to whites etc. Why do you attacked "blacks ashkenazi jews and white liberals". I dont know about mixed race but all castes derrive ancestry from diverse populations the mixing probably occured before the establishment of the caste system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When have I claimed to be akin to "Whites"??
> 
> I attack Afrocentrist Blacks and Liberals because of their silly, parochial viewpoints.
> 
> I attack Jews because they are tantamount to human parasites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think of Roma, do you think they are parasites too? Romani people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


The difference is that if you were to carve out a separate chunk of Europe for an ethno-nationalist, homogeneous Roma state....the Roma would actually probably stay there.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the evidence that Indians killed adivasis and who are the "indians" etc. Actually I read that some adivasis are new comers from southeast asia http://joais.org/papers/vol2no1/2. N.K.Das 11-34.pdf
> 
> there are austro-asiatic tribes (linked to southeast asia) there are dravidians and there are proto-australoids (austrics) there are tibeto-burmese people etc. who is the original inhabitant of india?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
Click to expand...

Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
Click to expand...


They are not genetically the same, upper castes and northern indians are a little bit closer to europeans, but if you compare them to low castes vs. europeans they are still closer to low castes, there is something called PCA plot and southasians build a cluster, all southasian genetic groups. Maybe there are some outliers lilke the negritos and tibeto-burmese but 99% of indians are genetically similar. India was a cultural nation, they didnt had one empire rule but it was like greek city states, it was dominated by the same culture.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
Click to expand...


Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not genetically the same, upper castes and northern indians are a little bit closer to europeans, but if you compare them to low castes vs. europeans they are still closer to low castes, there is something called PCA plot and southasians build a cluster, all southasian genetic groups. Maybe there are some outliers lilke the negritos and tibeto-burmese but 99% of indians are genetically similar. India was a cultural nation, they didnt had one empire rule but it was like greek city states, it was dominated by the same culture.
Click to expand...

We were talking about the Seminoles, Cherokees etc regarding genetics.  Indians are basically a mixed population now.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
Click to expand...


I dont know if Adivasis are the same as untouchables but untouchables have more ASI while Upper Castes have more ANI, Southindians have more ASI while Northindians have more ASI, since ASI Peaks in untouchables it means that untouchables are likely the ASI.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
Click to expand...

Yes ASI and Adivasis are both considered part of the Dravidian.


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not genetically the same, upper castes and northern indians are a little bit closer to europeans, but if you compare them to low castes vs. europeans they are still closer to low castes, there is something called PCA plot and southasians build a cluster, all southasian genetic groups. Maybe there are some outliers lilke the negritos and tibeto-burmese but 99% of indians are genetically similar. India was a cultural nation, they didnt had one empire rule but it was like greek city states, it was dominated by the same culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were talking about the Seminoles, Cherokees etc regarding genetics.  Indians are basically a mixed population now.
Click to expand...


Indians should acknowledge their african roots and chocolate colour.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why they are all brown etc.
> 
> Upper Castes (Brahmins) they are not white like the invaders
Click to expand...


Please compare that exact, infinitesimal sample size (3) of Tamil Brahmins (pictured above) with Konkani Chitpavan Brahmins (google it if u wish) and please tell me they look the same. Lolz.


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not genetically the same, upper castes and northern indians are a little bit closer to europeans, but if you compare them to low castes vs. europeans they are still closer to low castes, there is something called PCA plot and southasians build a cluster, all southasian genetic groups. Maybe there are some outliers lilke the negritos and tibeto-burmese but 99% of indians are genetically similar. India was a cultural nation, they didnt had one empire rule but it was like greek city states, it was dominated by the same culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were talking about the Seminoles, Cherokees etc regarding genetics.  Indians are basically a mixed population now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians should acknowledge their african roots and chocolate colour.
Click to expand...

Lots of them do. You just dont hear about it. There are lots of Africans in India. Not only the indigenous ones but also the ones that came over later.


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why they are all brown etc.
> 
> Upper Castes (Brahmins) they are not white like the invaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please compare that exact, infinitesimal sample size (3) of Tamil Brahmins (pictured above) with Konkani Chitpavan Brahmins (google it if u wish) and please tell me they look the same. Lolz.
Click to expand...


Dude all indians are brown dont fool anyone pakistanis who are more white then indians are dark brown too. I worked with a pakistani and he was dark brown. If pakistanis are dark brown then indians are even more. Or you claim there are mystical white indians? Only in bollywood after skin bleaching and heavy cinematographic editing


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably never did a genetic test, and dont know it. I know a little bit about genetics. Well Indians are more or less all mixed race. What race do you think you are?
Click to expand...


Nah, I just don't obsess over stupid shit like racial markers. Only people who feel an intrinsic lack of self-worth/belonging do so.


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not genetically the same, upper castes and northern indians are a little bit closer to europeans, but if you compare them to low castes vs. europeans they are still closer to low castes, there is something called PCA plot and southasians build a cluster, all southasian genetic groups. Maybe there are some outliers lilke the negritos and tibeto-burmese but 99% of indians are genetically similar. India was a cultural nation, they didnt had one empire rule but it was like greek city states, it was dominated by the same culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were talking about the Seminoles, Cherokees etc regarding genetics.  Indians are basically a mixed population now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians should acknowledge their african roots and chocolate colour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of them do. You just dont hear about it. There are lots of Africans in India. Not only the indigenous ones but also the ones that came over later.
Click to expand...


Cool. they should. they are basically mullatos


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably never did a genetic test, and dont know it. I know a little bit about genetics. Well Indians are more or less all mixed race. What race do you think you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I just don't obsess over stupid shit like racial markers. Only people who feel an intrinsic lack of self-worth/belonging do so.
Click to expand...


you talked about the caste system being racist, that you are upper caste and a another race then others in the subcontinent etc. for you its very important to be white.


----------



## Asclepias

The Siddis of india


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why they are all brown etc.
> 
> Upper Castes (Brahmins) they are not white like the invaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please compare that exact, infinitesimal sample size (3) of Tamil Brahmins (pictured above) with Konkani Chitpavan Brahmins (google it if u wish) and please tell me they look the same. Lolz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude all indians are brown dont fool anyone pakistanis who are more white then indians are dark brown too. I worked with a pakistani and he was dark brown. If pakistanis are dark brown then indians are even more. Or you claim there are mystical white indians? Only in bollywood after skin bleaching and heavy cinematographic editing
Click to expand...


You are seriously dumber than a hammer. I was alluding to the differences in phenotypic expressions between different ethnicities (rooted mostly in the genetics of marriage patterns and climate-influenced melanin fluctuations)....and you give me this retarded tirade about bollywood. ROFL.

Pakistanis are on average lighter skinned than Indians because 2/5ths of the Pakistani ethnic demographics are comprised of Iranic people such as Pashtuns and Balochis.

Pakistani Punjabis, Sindhis, and Kashmiris are the same as Indian Punjabis, Sindhis, and Kashmiris.

Bollywood is dominated by Punjabis, who are the lightest-skinned of all the different communities within the South Asian region save for Pashtuns/Balochis.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Archaelogical findings are slowly starting to complement the religious literature of Hinduism which speaks of the invasions of the subcontinent from Central Asia and the subsequent destruction of the Indus Valley Civilization etc.....and moving far beyond that, one only needs to see the oppression of Adivasis by the Indian state today. A recurring theme pertaining to all indigenous peoples, sadly.....
> 
> 2) There is no such "original inhabitant" of India because India never existed as a singular national polity prior to 1947. It is the most racially, ethnically, and culturally diverse country in that regard....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
Click to expand...


Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.


----------



## Asclepias

Genetic studies prove Indian Siddis' African link


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not genetically the same, upper castes and northern indians are a little bit closer to europeans, but if you compare them to low castes vs. europeans they are still closer to low castes, there is something called PCA plot and southasians build a cluster, all southasian genetic groups. Maybe there are some outliers lilke the negritos and tibeto-burmese but 99% of indians are genetically similar. India was a cultural nation, they didnt had one empire rule but it was like greek city states, it was dominated by the same culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were talking about the Seminoles, Cherokees etc regarding genetics.  Indians are basically a mixed population now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians should acknowledge their african roots and chocolate colour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of them do. You just dont hear about it. There are lots of Africans in India. Not only the indigenous ones but also the ones that came over later.
Click to expand...


The Siddis are not indigenous to India. I dunno why the hell they still remain.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there were original inhabitants of india. White beliefs on what constitutes a nation is not even part of the discussion here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
Click to expand...

Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.

na·tion
ˈnāSH(ə)n/
_noun_
noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*

a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably never did a genetic test, and dont know it. I know a little bit about genetics. Well Indians are more or less all mixed race. What race do you think you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I just don't obsess over stupid shit like racial markers. Only people who feel an intrinsic lack of self-worth/belonging do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talked about the caste system being racist, that you are upper caste and a another race then others in the subcontinent etc. for you its very important to be white.
Click to expand...


I did indeed say I was upper caste.

I didn't ever say I was of another race.

Accuse me of casteism, sure, but not racism.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not genetically the same, upper castes and northern indians are a little bit closer to europeans, but if you compare them to low castes vs. europeans they are still closer to low castes, there is something called PCA plot and southasians build a cluster, all southasian genetic groups. Maybe there are some outliers lilke the negritos and tibeto-burmese but 99% of indians are genetically similar. India was a cultural nation, they didnt had one empire rule but it was like greek city states, it was dominated by the same culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were talking about the Seminoles, Cherokees etc regarding genetics.  Indians are basically a mixed population now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indians should acknowledge their african roots and chocolate colour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of them do. You just dont hear about it. There are lots of Africans in India. Not only the indigenous ones but also the ones that came over later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Siddis are not indigenous to India. I dunno why the hell they still remain.
Click to expand...

Who said they were indigenous to India? Maybe they stay because they want to?  They do have indian relatives.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
Click to expand...


Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.

Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?

India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with your claim that genetics doesnt determine a nation moron?


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there were not.....there were/are original inhabitants of Gujarat, Bengal, Assam, Orissa, etc.....who are as different from one another are Pawnee are from Cherokee are from Seminole....
> 
> India as a country never existed before 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ASI and Adivasis are both considered part of the Dravidian.
Click to expand...


Dravidian is a cultural term, not racial or genetic. 

I am culturally and linguistically a Dravidian. That doesn't make me indigenous to the subcontinent LOL.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim that genetics doesnt determine a nation moron?
Click to expand...


Read the first part.

"White people" are not a nation.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ASI and Adivasis are both considered part of the Dravidian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dravidian is a cultural term, not racial or genetic.
> 
> I am culturally and linguistically a Dravidian. That doesn't make me indigenous to the subcontinent LOL.
Click to expand...


Adivasis is a cultural term, not a racial or genetic term.  What exactly is your point?


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim that genetics doesnt determine a nation moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the first part.
> 
> "White people" are not a nation.
Click to expand...

I did read the first part and yes white people are a nation.  I am part of the Black nation and Black people live everywhere in the world.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ASI and Adivasis are both considered part of the Dravidian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dravidian is a cultural term, not racial or genetic.
> 
> I am culturally and linguistically a Dravidian. That doesn't make me indigenous to the subcontinent LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adivasis is a cultural term, not a racial or genetic term.  What exactly is your point?
Click to expand...


Adivasi is an umbrella term used to refer to the indigenous peoples. Dravidian merely denotes a cultural subset and the speakers of the Dravidian languages.

Dravidian identity is transient. Indigenous status is not.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ASI and Adivasis are both considered part of the Dravidian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dravidian is a cultural term, not racial or genetic.
> 
> I am culturally and linguistically a Dravidian. That doesn't make me indigenous to the subcontinent LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adivasis is a cultural term, not a racial or genetic term.  What exactly is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adivasi is an umbrella term used to refer to the indigenous peoples. Dravidian merely denotes a cultural subset and the speakers of the Dravidian languages.
> 
> Dravidian identity is transient. Indigenous status is not.
Click to expand...


Which has nothing to do with my point.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim that genetics doesnt determine a nation moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the first part.
> 
> "White people" are not a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did read the first part and yes white people are a nation.  I am part of the Black nation and Black people live everywhere in the world.
Click to expand...


Lmao. You afrocentrist loons fall right into the trap laid by the WNs and supremacists.

Where does your ancestry trace back to in Sub-Saharan Africa? Which language did your ancestors speak? What constituted their cultural endeavors? Their political, social, military history? Mode of governance?

Like I thought.....you are an Afrocentrist desperately trying to hold on to artifices such as "Black Nation" because your unique sense of history and identity was decimated by the European slave master.


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim that genetics doesnt determine a nation moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the first part.
> 
> "White people" are not a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did read the first part and yes white people are a nation.  I am part of the Black nation and Black people live everywhere in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao. You afrocentrist loons fall right into the trap laid by the WNs and supremacists.
> 
> Where does your ancestry trace back to in Sub-Saharan Africa? Which language did your ancestors speak? What constituted their cultural endeavors? Their political, social, military history? Mode of governance?
> 
> Like I thought.....you are an Afrocentrist desperately trying to hold on to artifices such as "Black Nation" because your unique sense of history and identity was decimated by the European slave master.
Click to expand...


My particular ancestry traces back to the region now called Senegal and ancient Mali. The dynasties of Mali are well known. You can google them to educate yourself about the specifics. Only an ignorant wanna be white guy Indian wouldnt know that.


----------



## RoshanNair

Asclepias said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim that genetics doesnt determine a nation moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the first part.
> 
> "White people" are not a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did read the first part and yes white people are a nation.  I am part of the Black nation and Black people live everywhere in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao. You afrocentrist loons fall right into the trap laid by the WNs and supremacists.
> 
> Where does your ancestry trace back to in Sub-Saharan Africa? Which language did your ancestors speak? What constituted their cultural endeavors? Their political, social, military history? Mode of governance?
> 
> Like I thought.....you are an Afrocentrist desperately trying to hold on to artifices such as "Black Nation" because your unique sense of history and identity was decimated by the European slave master.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My particular ancestry traces back to the region now called Senegal and ancient Mali. The dynasties of Mali are well known. You can google them to educate yourself about the specifics. Only an ignorant wanna be white guy Indian wouldnt know that.
Click to expand...


What tribe?

And pray tell, how am I supposed to be privy to your personal history, moron?


----------



## Asclepias

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim that genetics doesnt determine a nation moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the first part.
> 
> "White people" are not a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did read the first part and yes white people are a nation.  I am part of the Black nation and Black people live everywhere in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao. You afrocentrist loons fall right into the trap laid by the WNs and supremacists.
> 
> Where does your ancestry trace back to in Sub-Saharan Africa? Which language did your ancestors speak? What constituted their cultural endeavors? Their political, social, military history? Mode of governance?
> 
> Like I thought.....you are an Afrocentrist desperately trying to hold on to artifices such as "Black Nation" because your unique sense of history and identity was decimated by the European slave master.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My particular ancestry traces back to the region now called Senegal and ancient Mali. The dynasties of Mali are well known. You can google them to educate yourself about the specifics. Only an ignorant wanna be white guy Indian wouldnt know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What tribe?
> 
> And pray tell, how am I supposed to be privy to your personal history, moron?
Click to expand...

Thats not really any of your business. I got you close enough without informing you of my personal history. What did you ask for?  Are you angry I know my history?


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pawnee, Cherokee, and Seminole arent any different from each other. They are genetically the same Asians that came over to the americas. India as a country may not have been around until 1947 but that has nothing to do with what I said about that area being a nation long before whites gave you rules about how you were to define your history and culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
Click to expand...

Why should india not have been created dude india encompasses a cultural sphere like greek city states in antiquity or european union or united states nowadays not exactly but similar why do you hate india


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that was ten thousand years ago. Its a social construct, the whole caste system is a social construct. Indians cluster closer to eatch other as they cluster to any other race. There are some internal differences but they are genetically all on a cline and cluster together before they cluster with europeans or asians or blacks. You should inform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ASI and Adivasis are both considered part of the Dravidian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dravidian is a cultural term, not racial or genetic.
> 
> I am culturally and linguistically a Dravidian. That doesn't make me indigenous to the subcontinent LOL.
Click to expand...

If you are not indigenous in india where is your homeland then


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ASI and Adivasis are both considered part of the Dravidian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dravidian is a cultural term, not racial or genetic.
> 
> I am culturally and linguistically a Dravidian. That doesn't make me indigenous to the subcontinent LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adivasis is a cultural term, not a racial or genetic term.  What exactly is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adivasi is an umbrella term used to refer to the indigenous peoples. Dravidian merely denotes a cultural subset and the speakers of the Dravidian languages.
> 
> Dravidian identity is transient. Indigenous status is not.
Click to expand...

Where is your homeland


----------



## Mortimer

RoshanNair said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with your claim that genetics doesnt determine a nation moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the first part.
> 
> "White people" are not a nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did read the first part and yes white people are a nation.  I am part of the Black nation and Black people live everywhere in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao. You afrocentrist loons fall right into the trap laid by the WNs and supremacists.
> 
> Where does your ancestry trace back to in Sub-Saharan Africa? Which language did your ancestors speak? What constituted their cultural endeavors? Their political, social, military history? Mode of governance?
> 
> Like I thought.....you are an Afrocentrist desperately trying to hold on to artifices such as "Black Nation" because your unique sense of history and identity was decimated by the European slave master.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My particular ancestry traces back to the region now called Senegal and ancient Mali. The dynasties of Mali are well known. You can google them to educate yourself about the specifics. Only an ignorant wanna be white guy Indian wouldnt know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What tribe?
> 
> And pray tell, how am I supposed to be privy to your personal history, moron?
Click to expand...

He can identify how he wants live and let live


----------



## whoisit

racialreality9 said:


> First of all dimwits, I'm not a Native American, I'm Indian American.  As in India.  Dot, not feather.  Curry eater.  Hindu.  Use whatever description you want to at least get it right.
> 
> Second, all I mean is that I sympathize with people who find themselves losing territory and ground and not being able to control it.  In America today, it is the whites.  Or, perhaps more accurately, the white working and middle class.  Of course, I don't feel sorry for the upper 1%.
> 
> Though brown, I am not Hispanic or black, and don't identify with them at all.  See, that's the other thing you liberal utopians need to understand.  There is no coalition of the colored people.





   People from India are true indians,period. Historical lies about Asians aka native Americasn have been proven wrong but communist liars have highjacked our history.Archiological  remains of european whites have been proven to have been the first settlers in north America centuries before the 'indian' was here.

 Also people from INDIA are the best non caucasians on the planet. The few who add to America instead of take from it. Hard working, peaceful people

  You can't say this for any other group of non whites who are here.


----------



## Vikrant

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
Click to expand...


You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*


----------



## Vikrant

Mortimer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say something to the white liberals/race deniers here.
> 
> Your idea that people who are not white are automatically not racist is incorrect.  If anything, people who are not white are more racist, and it is only deluded white people who are not racist (even though these same white people hypocritically take great pains to separate themselves from people of other race).
> 
> I'm a brown Indian and I'm racist.  Accept it, I'm not going to change.  This doesn't mean I am white washed, it just means I am very racially aware and think in terms of race.  Race is about us and them.  It's about who you are biologically, and of course it is of supreme importance.  You can't change it, any more than you can change being male or female (you know what I mean) or growing old, or change your life history.
> 
> Race is who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone can be racist, but you are an indian ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not. Don't buy into sock stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are right
Click to expand...


Finally, you caught on. Congratulations! May be there is hope for you after all.


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> Lmao. Also an Indian here. Pretty funny thread all things considered.
> 
> Having these afrocentrist and white liberal dumbazzes comment is a treat......and of course... that intrusive Ashkenazi Jewess (IRosie) finds a way to sneak into the convo. /Complete surprise.



You are neither an Indian nor an Indian American. We had this discussion in the past.


----------



## Asclepias

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
Click to expand...

I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.


----------



## Vikrant

Asclepias said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
Click to expand...


Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racists that we will never wish that on anyone else.


----------



## Asclepias

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racist that we will never wish that on anyone else.
Click to expand...


I believe you. We dont always agree on everything but I do believe you speak truthfully.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> India was never a nation. In fact prior to the English subjugation, most of the Indian subcontinent was under the rule of ethnic Marathis who were seen as foreigners in other parts of the land as much as White people.
> 
> Typical hyprocite Afrocentrist loon talk LMAO. So an African-American can determine that the Pawnee and Seminole are the same, but you take offense (and rightfully so) when non-Blacks essentialize Black people???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should india not have been created dude india encompasses a cultural sphere like greek city states in antiquity or european union or united states nowadays not exactly but similar why do you hate india
Click to expand...


Who said anything about hate, dumbazz?

Ths Greek city states and the U.S. are terrible examples.

The EU example is quite fitting, actually. A common economic nexus, yes, but the various ethnic groups/nationalities have autonomy and political sovereignty.


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> A social construct with strong racial and classist undertones.....contrary to your flawed notions of a region of the world you are not familiar with, there was never any large-scale mixing even prior to the establishment of caste precepts.
> 
> I don't cluster together with other Indians any more than I do Blacks, Asians, Whites, Juden, etc. Culture>Race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some white people disagree with you.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Harvard Genetics Study Finds Most Indians Are Not Indigenous
> 
> 
> 
> ""Genetic Evidence for Recent Population Mixture in India" confirms that North Indians ancestors started migrating to India from outside thousands of years before the advent of Islam.* ANIs and ASIs routinely intermarried between 4,200 and 1,900 years ago until the imposition of strict segregation by the Hindu caste system, according to the study.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ASI and Adivasis are both considered part of the Dravidian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dravidian is a cultural term, not racial or genetic.
> 
> I am culturally and linguistically a Dravidian. That doesn't make me indigenous to the subcontinent LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are not indigenous in india where is your homeland then
Click to expand...


I actually don't know. 

Where is yours?


----------



## RoshanNair

Mortimer said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither ANIs nor ASIs are identified as Adivasis. Show me, for example, proof of the invaders of the IVC copulating with the native inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ASI and Adivasis are both considered part of the Dravidian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dravidian is a cultural term, not racial or genetic.
> 
> I am culturally and linguistically a Dravidian. That doesn't make me indigenous to the subcontinent LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adivasis is a cultural term, not a racial or genetic term.  What exactly is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adivasi is an umbrella term used to refer to the indigenous peoples. Dravidian merely denotes a cultural subset and the speakers of the Dravidian languages.
> 
> Dravidian identity is transient. Indigenous status is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is your homeland
Click to expand...


Kerala.


----------



## RoshanNair

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racists that we will never wish that on anyone else.
Click to expand...


India spoke out against apartheid because Indians themselves- along with other Asians- were mistreated at the hands of the Apartheid White SA government.....albeit maybe not to the degree of Blacks.

The Dutch are/were impotent cowards who came up with the concept of racial segregation to try and insulate themselves from the Black reprisals post-empire days.


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racists that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India spoke out against apartheid because Indians themselves- along with other Asians- were mistreated at the hands of the Apartheid White SA government.....albeit maybe not to the degree of Blacks.
> 
> The Dutch are/were impotent cowards who came up with the concept of racial segregation to try and insulate themselves from the Black reprisals post-empire days.
Click to expand...


This post alone proves that you are a low life non Indian. India is speaking out against maltreatment of Gypsies in the European countries as we speak. What is India to gain from that other than doing the right thing? What is Israel doing to promote human rights? BTW, Israel was doing nuclear deal with South Africa back in the days of apartheid.


----------



## RoshanNair

Vikrant said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racists that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India spoke out against apartheid because Indians themselves- along with other Asians- were mistreated at the hands of the Apartheid White SA government.....albeit maybe not to the degree of Blacks.
> 
> The Dutch are/were impotent cowards who came up with the concept of racial segregation to try and insulate themselves from the Black reprisals post-empire days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post alone proves that you are a low life non Indian. India is speaking out against maltreatment of Gypsies in the European countries as we speak. What is Israel doing to promote the human rights? BTW, Israel was doing nuclear deal with South Africa back then.
Click to expand...


What the hell does Israel have to do with anything? You are hopping from post to post.


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> 
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racists that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India spoke out against apartheid because Indians themselves- along with other Asians- were mistreated at the hands of the Apartheid White SA government.....albeit maybe not to the degree of Blacks.
> 
> The Dutch are/were impotent cowards who came up with the concept of racial segregation to try and insulate themselves from the Black reprisals post-empire days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post alone proves that you are a low life non Indian. India is speaking out against maltreatment of Gypsies in the European countries as we speak. What is Israel doing to promote the human rights? BTW, Israel was doing nuclear deal with South Africa back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does Israel have to do with anything? You are hopping from post to post.
Click to expand...


You tell me.


----------



## RoshanNair

Vikrant said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racists that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> India spoke out against apartheid because Indians themselves- along with other Asians- were mistreated at the hands of the Apartheid White SA government.....albeit maybe not to the degree of Blacks.
> 
> The Dutch are/were impotent cowards who came up with the concept of racial segregation to try and insulate themselves from the Black reprisals post-empire days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post alone proves that you are a low life non Indian. India is speaking out against maltreatment of Gypsies in the European countries as we speak. What is Israel doing to promote the human rights? BTW, Israel was doing nuclear deal with South Africa back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does Israel have to do with anything? You are hopping from post to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.
Click to expand...


Err.....re read some of my older posts from last night wherein I likened Jews to parasites. Dunno what yer trying to accomplish, tbh.


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racists that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India spoke out against apartheid because Indians themselves- along with other Asians- were mistreated at the hands of the Apartheid White SA government.....albeit maybe not to the degree of Blacks.
> 
> The Dutch are/were impotent cowards who came up with the concept of racial segregation to try and insulate themselves from the Black reprisals post-empire days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post alone proves that you are a low life non Indian. India is speaking out against maltreatment of Gypsies in the European countries as we speak. What is Israel doing to promote the human rights? BTW, Israel was doing nuclear deal with South Africa back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does Israel have to do with anything? You are hopping from post to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Err.....re read some of my older posts from last night wherein I likened Jews to parasites. Dunno what yer trying to accomplish, tbh.
Click to expand...


That is a racist post. It makes me want to spit on your face.

I just used Israel as an example to calm down the Jewish bigots who were making racist remarks against Indians. It was not an invitation for you to make racist remarks against Jews. 

What makes you think that I will latch on to your anti-semite post?


----------



## Vikrant

My wife is nagging me to get off the computer and get on with my day. So I will make one more post before I go for now. 

Indians are not new immigrants by any stretch of imagination. Indians started to arrive in the US way back in the 18th century. Back then US had discriminatory policy towards citizenship so only upper caste Indians were given citizenship because they were considered white. This limited the Indian immigration into the US. 

There is a large number of Indian farmers in the farming communities of N California. I have traveled to small farming towns like Yuba City, Buttonwillow, etc and seen Indian farmers that have settled there more than 100 years ago and participated in building America.


----------



## RoshanNair

Vikrant said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> India spoke out against apartheid because Indians themselves- along with other Asians- were mistreated at the hands of the Apartheid White SA government.....albeit maybe not to the degree of Blacks.
> 
> The Dutch are/were impotent cowards who came up with the concept of racial segregation to try and insulate themselves from the Black reprisals post-empire days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post alone proves that you are a low life non Indian. India is speaking out against maltreatment of Gypsies in the European countries as we speak. What is Israel doing to promote the human rights? BTW, Israel was doing nuclear deal with South Africa back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell does Israel have to do with anything? You are hopping from post to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Err.....re read some of my older posts from last night wherein I likened Jews to parasites. Dunno what yer trying to accomplish, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a racist post. It makes me want to spit on your face.
> 
> I just used Israel as an example to calm down the Jewish bigots who were making racist remarks against Indians. It was not an invitation for you to make racist remarks against Jews.
> 
> What makes you think that I will latch on to your anti-semite post?
Click to expand...


I don't care. I will fight fire with napalm if any of these Jew maggots wants a go.


----------



## Unkotare

RoshanNair said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was a nation. Repeating white propaganda doesnt do much for me. I didnt determine they were the same. Genetics did that. No i dont take offense when someone says all Black people are genetically the same. Only people that want to be white like you get offended by such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should india not have been created dude india encompasses a cultural sphere like greek city states in antiquity or european union or united states nowadays not exactly but similar why do you hate india
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The EU example is quite fitting, actually. A common economic nexus, yes, but the various ethnic groups/nationalities have autonomy and political sovereignty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

RoshanNair said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post alone proves that you are a low life non Indian. India is speaking out against maltreatment of Gypsies in the European countries as we speak. What is Israel doing to promote the human rights? BTW, Israel was doing nuclear deal with South Africa back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does Israel have to do with anything? You are hopping from post to post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Err.....re read some of my older posts from last night wherein I likened Jews to parasites. Dunno what yer trying to accomplish, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a racist post. It makes me want to spit on your face.
> 
> I just used Israel as an example to calm down the Jewish bigots who were making racist remarks against Indians. It was not an invitation for you to make racist remarks against Jews.
> 
> What makes you think that I will latch on to your anti-semite post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care. I will fight fire with napalm if any of these Jew maggots wants a go.
Click to expand...






Ooooh, a tough boy!


----------



## RoshanNair

Unkotare said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genetics don't determine nationhood you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont call yourself a moron. Get educated instead.
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> noun: *nation*; plural noun: *nations*
> 
> a large aggregate of people *united by common descent*, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe read the last part a little closely, moron. Lmao.
> 
> Which "particular" country was there in India- encompassing the entirety of modern day borders- before 1947?
> 
> India was the aftermath of a colonial blunder. It should've never been created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should india not have been created dude india encompasses a cultural sphere like greek city states in antiquity or european union or united states nowadays not exactly but similar why do you hate india
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The EU example is quite fitting, actually. A common economic nexus, yes, but the various ethnic groups/nationalities have autonomy and political sovereignty.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Did Brexit fly over head, now?


----------



## RoshanNair

Unkotare said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does Israel have to do with anything? You are hopping from post to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Err.....re read some of my older posts from last night wherein I likened Jews to parasites. Dunno what yer trying to accomplish, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a racist post. It makes me want to spit on your face.
> 
> I just used Israel as an example to calm down the Jewish bigots who were making racist remarks against Indians. It was not an invitation for you to make racist remarks against Jews.
> 
> What makes you think that I will latch on to your anti-semite post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care. I will fight fire with napalm if any of these Jew maggots wants a go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, a tough boy!
Click to expand...


Never said anything of the sort, dumbfck. LMAO. Learn to discern figures of speech....or maybe just read the post I'm quoting for better context.


----------



## Picaro

racialreality9 said:


> I'm Indian, and have no illusions.  I know I'm not white.
> 
> Still, this country feels like the freaking United Nations now.  Believe me, I never wanted or asked for all of these people.  Everywhere you go, hispanics, asians, muslims, blacks, of every hue and race.
> 
> Just 15 years ago it still seemed like this country was white.  Now, if i see a white person, it seems like they are the minority.



No problem. Obama isn''t black, but he plays one on TV.

It's about culture and ethics, not skin tone anyway, despite what the media and violent racist Democrats keep babbling.


----------



## Vikrant

Asclepias said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racist that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you. We dont always agree on everything but I do believe you speak truthfully.
Click to expand...


Peace and justice for all humans regardless of color is my motto. I am a big supporter of Mahatma Gandhi and Dr King. They both devoted their lives fighting against injustice. We need to carry their torch.


----------



## Vikrant

RoshanNair said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err.....re read some of my older posts from last night wherein I likened Jews to parasites. Dunno what yer trying to accomplish, tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a racist post. It makes me want to spit on your face.
> 
> I just used Israel as an example to calm down the Jewish bigots who were making racist remarks against Indians. It was not an invitation for you to make racist remarks against Jews.
> 
> What makes you think that I will latch on to your anti-semite post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care. I will fight fire with napalm if any of these Jew maggots wants a go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, a tough boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said anything of the sort, dumbfck. LMAO. Learn to discern figures of speech....or maybe just read the post I'm quoting for better context.
Click to expand...


I have differences of opinion with Unkotare but let me tell you something about him. He has consistently spoken out against bigotry on this forum time and time again.


----------



## Mortimer

Vikrant is a cool guy and a true Indian.


----------



## Asclepias

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racist that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you. We dont always agree on everything but I do believe you speak truthfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peace and justice for all humans regardless of color is my motto. I am a big supporter of Mahatma Gandhi and Dr King. They both devoted their lives fighting against injustice. We need to carry their torch.
Click to expand...

I think thats one of the things we disagree on. Gandhi. Not only was he racist towards Africans he also didnt like the Dahlits.

Not All Peaceful: 13 Racist Quotes Gandhi Said About Black People  - Atlanta Black Star


*“A general belief seems to prevail in the Colony that the Indians are little better, if at all, than savages or the Natives of Africa. Even the children are taught to believe in that manner, with the result that the Indian is being dragged down to the position of a raw Kaffir.”
-Gandhi*


Gandhi was a typical upper caste Hindu racist (detested black Africans and staunchly supported caste)

*"I believe in caste division on the basis of birth because the roots of the caste system start from birth."*
*-Gandhi*


----------



## Vikrant

Mortimer said:


> Vikrant is a cool guy and a true Indian.



Thank you sir! I do not know if I deserve that honor but I will humbly accept that. 

Way before you joined this forum, I defended Gypsies on the European forum against pack of bigots. It is just hard for me to watch bigots attacking innocent people.


----------



## Vikrant

Asclepias said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> 
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racist that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you. We dont always agree on everything but I do believe you speak truthfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peace and justice for all humans regardless of color is my motto. I am a big supporter of Mahatma Gandhi and Dr King. They both devoted their lives fighting against injustice. We need to carry their torch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats one of the things we disagree on. Gandhi. Not only was he racist towards Africans he also didnt like the Dahlits.
> 
> Not All Peaceful: 13 Racist Quotes Gandhi Said About Black People  - Atlanta Black Star
> 
> 
> *“A general belief seems to prevail in the Colony that the Indians are little better, if at all, than savages or the Natives of Africa. Even the children are taught to believe in that manner, with the result that the Indian is being dragged down to the position of a raw Kaffir.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a typical upper caste Hindu racist (detested black Africans and staunchly supported caste)
> 
> *"I believe in caste division on the basis of birth because the roots of the caste system start from birth."*
> *-Gandhi*
Click to expand...


Your source is not correct. Gandhi is widely respected by African Americans and peace loving people of the world. Beyond that, I do not have any desire to engage you on this topic. We will just agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## Mortimer

Vikrant said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant is a cool guy and a true Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir! I do not know if I deserve that honor but I will humbly accept that.
> 
> Way before you joined this forum, I defended Gypsies on the European forum against pack of bigots. It is just hard for me to watch bigots attacking innocent people.
Click to expand...


Thanks man.


----------



## Mortimer

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racist that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe you. We dont always agree on everything but I do believe you speak truthfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peace and justice for all humans regardless of color is my motto. I am a big supporter of Mahatma Gandhi and Dr King. They both devoted their lives fighting against injustice. We need to carry their torch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats one of the things we disagree on. Gandhi. Not only was he racist towards Africans he also didnt like the Dahlits.
> 
> Not All Peaceful: 13 Racist Quotes Gandhi Said About Black People  - Atlanta Black Star
> 
> 
> *“A general belief seems to prevail in the Colony that the Indians are little better, if at all, than savages or the Natives of Africa. Even the children are taught to believe in that manner, with the result that the Indian is being dragged down to the position of a raw Kaffir.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a typical upper caste Hindu racist (detested black Africans and staunchly supported caste)
> 
> *"I believe in caste division on the basis of birth because the roots of the caste system start from birth."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source is not correct. Gandhi is widely respected by African Americans and peace loving people of the world. Beyond that, I do not have any desire to engage you on this topic. We will just agree to disagree and move on.
Click to expand...


I agree, Ghandi was the one to unite indians and do away with caste divisions and with religious divisions like muslim/hindu/sikh etc. he was respected by most indians.


----------



## Vikrant

Mortimer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racist that we will never wish that on anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you. We dont always agree on everything but I do believe you speak truthfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peace and justice for all humans regardless of color is my motto. I am a big supporter of Mahatma Gandhi and Dr King. They both devoted their lives fighting against injustice. We need to carry their torch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats one of the things we disagree on. Gandhi. Not only was he racist towards Africans he also didnt like the Dahlits.
> 
> Not All Peaceful: 13 Racist Quotes Gandhi Said About Black People  - Atlanta Black Star
> 
> 
> *“A general belief seems to prevail in the Colony that the Indians are little better, if at all, than savages or the Natives of Africa. Even the children are taught to believe in that manner, with the result that the Indian is being dragged down to the position of a raw Kaffir.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a typical upper caste Hindu racist (detested black Africans and staunchly supported caste)
> 
> *"I believe in caste division on the basis of birth because the roots of the caste system start from birth."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source is not correct. Gandhi is widely respected by African Americans and peace loving people of the world. Beyond that, I do not have any desire to engage you on this topic. We will just agree to disagree and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Ghandi was the one to unite indians and do away with caste divisions and with religious divisions like muslim/hindu/sikh etc. he was respected by most indians.
Click to expand...


Gandhi was a great man. Unfortunately though, there are people who do not mind maligning even great souls like Gandhi if it suits their agenda. There are some fringe elements that have been spreading non-sense about Gandhi for decades now.


----------



## Vikrant

Mortimer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant is a cool guy and a true Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir! I do not know if I deserve that honor but I will humbly accept that.
> 
> Way before you joined this forum, I defended Gypsies on the European forum against pack of bigots. It is just hard for me to watch bigots attacking innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks man.
Click to expand...


Peace and justice for all human beings regardless of color.


----------



## Mortimer

Vikrant said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you. We dont always agree on everything but I do believe you speak truthfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace and justice for all humans regardless of color is my motto. I am a big supporter of Mahatma Gandhi and Dr King. They both devoted their lives fighting against injustice. We need to carry their torch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats one of the things we disagree on. Gandhi. Not only was he racist towards Africans he also didnt like the Dahlits.
> 
> Not All Peaceful: 13 Racist Quotes Gandhi Said About Black People  - Atlanta Black Star
> 
> 
> *“A general belief seems to prevail in the Colony that the Indians are little better, if at all, than savages or the Natives of Africa. Even the children are taught to believe in that manner, with the result that the Indian is being dragged down to the position of a raw Kaffir.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a typical upper caste Hindu racist (detested black Africans and staunchly supported caste)
> 
> *"I believe in caste division on the basis of birth because the roots of the caste system start from birth."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source is not correct. Gandhi is widely respected by African Americans and peace loving people of the world. Beyond that, I do not have any desire to engage you on this topic. We will just agree to disagree and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Ghandi was the one to unite indians and do away with caste divisions and with religious divisions like muslim/hindu/sikh etc. he was respected by most indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a great man. Unfortunately though, there are people who do not mind maligning even great souls like Gandhi if it suits their agenda. There are some fringe elements that have been spreading non-sense about Gandhi for decades now.
Click to expand...


Agree, just like about Mother Theresa. Some people say she was a charlatan etc. but the catholic church proclaimed her a saint. Some talk also bs about Dr Martin Luther King, I saw some WNs saying he was a pedophile etc.


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peace and justice for all humans regardless of color is my motto. I am a big supporter of Mahatma Gandhi and Dr King. They both devoted their lives fighting against injustice. We need to carry their torch.
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats one of the things we disagree on. Gandhi. Not only was he racist towards Africans he also didnt like the Dahlits.
> 
> Not All Peaceful: 13 Racist Quotes Gandhi Said About Black People  - Atlanta Black Star
> 
> 
> *“A general belief seems to prevail in the Colony that the Indians are little better, if at all, than savages or the Natives of Africa. Even the children are taught to believe in that manner, with the result that the Indian is being dragged down to the position of a raw Kaffir.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a typical upper caste Hindu racist (detested black Africans and staunchly supported caste)
> 
> *"I believe in caste division on the basis of birth because the roots of the caste system start from birth."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your source is not correct. Gandhi is widely respected by African Americans and peace loving people of the world. Beyond that, I do not have any desire to engage you on this topic. We will just agree to disagree and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Ghandi was the one to unite indians and do away with caste divisions and with religious divisions like muslim/hindu/sikh etc. he was respected by most indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a great man. Unfortunately though, there are people who do not mind maligning even great souls like Gandhi if it suits their agenda. There are some fringe elements that have been spreading non-sense about Gandhi for decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, just like about Mother Theresa. Some people say she was a charlatan etc. but the catholic church proclaimed her a saint. Some talk also bs about Dr Martin Luther King, I saw some WNs saying he was a pedophile etc.
Click to expand...

I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.

*Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
-Gandhi*


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats one of the things we disagree on. Gandhi. Not only was he racist towards Africans he also didnt like the Dahlits.
> 
> Not All Peaceful: 13 Racist Quotes Gandhi Said About Black People  - Atlanta Black Star
> 
> 
> *“A general belief seems to prevail in the Colony that the Indians are little better, if at all, than savages or the Natives of Africa. Even the children are taught to believe in that manner, with the result that the Indian is being dragged down to the position of a raw Kaffir.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a typical upper caste Hindu racist (detested black Africans and staunchly supported caste)
> 
> *"I believe in caste division on the basis of birth because the roots of the caste system start from birth."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is not correct. Gandhi is widely respected by African Americans and peace loving people of the world. Beyond that, I do not have any desire to engage you on this topic. We will just agree to disagree and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Ghandi was the one to unite indians and do away with caste divisions and with religious divisions like muslim/hindu/sikh etc. he was respected by most indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a great man. Unfortunately though, there are people who do not mind maligning even great souls like Gandhi if it suits their agenda. There are some fringe elements that have been spreading non-sense about Gandhi for decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, just like about Mother Theresa. Some people say she was a charlatan etc. but the catholic church proclaimed her a saint. Some talk also bs about Dr Martin Luther King, I saw some WNs saying he was a pedophile etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.
> 
> *Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
> -Gandhi*
Click to expand...


I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your source is not correct. Gandhi is widely respected by African Americans and peace loving people of the world. Beyond that, I do not have any desire to engage you on this topic. We will just agree to disagree and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Ghandi was the one to unite indians and do away with caste divisions and with religious divisions like muslim/hindu/sikh etc. he was respected by most indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a great man. Unfortunately though, there are people who do not mind maligning even great souls like Gandhi if it suits their agenda. There are some fringe elements that have been spreading non-sense about Gandhi for decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, just like about Mother Theresa. Some people say she was a charlatan etc. but the catholic church proclaimed her a saint. Some talk also bs about Dr Martin Luther King, I saw some WNs saying he was a pedophile etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.
> 
> *Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.
Click to expand...

Thats not the only thing he has said and its not like only one person heard him say it. Remember he was just a man and subject to the same prejudices everyone else had. This is from an article that actually is giving him a pass.

Was Gandhi a racist or a pedophile? - Quora

*""We believe as much in the purity of race as we think they do, only we believe that they would best serve these interests, which are as dear to us as to them, by advocating the purity of all races, and not one alone. We believe also that the white race of South Africa should be the predominating race." 
-Gandhi*


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Ghandi was the one to unite indians and do away with caste divisions and with religious divisions like muslim/hindu/sikh etc. he was respected by most indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a great man. Unfortunately though, there are people who do not mind maligning even great souls like Gandhi if it suits their agenda. There are some fringe elements that have been spreading non-sense about Gandhi for decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, just like about Mother Theresa. Some people say she was a charlatan etc. but the catholic church proclaimed her a saint. Some talk also bs about Dr Martin Luther King, I saw some WNs saying he was a pedophile etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.
> 
> *Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the only thing he has said and its not like only one person heard him say it. Remember he was just a man and subject to the same prejudices everyone else had.
> 
> *""We believe as much in the purity of race as we think they do, only we believe that they would best serve these interests, which are as dear to us as to them, by advocating the purity of all races, and not one alone. We believe also that the white race of South Africa should be the predominating race."
> -Gandhi*
Click to expand...


Whats your source? Maybe those quotes are made up. I judge him by his actions, he outlawed caste discrimination and wanted to unite all religions. He was killed by a nationalist Assassination of Mahatma Gandhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a great man. Unfortunately though, there are people who do not mind maligning even great souls like Gandhi if it suits their agenda. There are some fringe elements that have been spreading non-sense about Gandhi for decades now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, just like about Mother Theresa. Some people say she was a charlatan etc. but the catholic church proclaimed her a saint. Some talk also bs about Dr Martin Luther King, I saw some WNs saying he was a pedophile etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.
> 
> *Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the only thing he has said and its not like only one person heard him say it. Remember he was just a man and subject to the same prejudices everyone else had.
> 
> *""We believe as much in the purity of race as we think they do, only we believe that they would best serve these interests, which are as dear to us as to them, by advocating the purity of all races, and not one alone. We believe also that the white race of South Africa should be the predominating race."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats your source? Maybe those quotes are made up. I judge him by his actions, he outlawed caste discrimination and wanted to unite all religions. He was killed by a nationalist Assassination of Mahatma Gandhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



There are lots of sources out there. Here is one for example.  Its not really a secret if you look for it. No one has been able to prove to me he did not say these things. In this link his grandson even admits he said these things but passes it off to youthful expression.

Was Mahatma Gandhi a racist? - BBC News

"*Gandhi's biographer and grandson, Rajmohan Gandhi,* says the younger Gandhi - he arrived in South Africa as a 24-year-old briefless lawyer - was undoubtedly "at times ignorant and prejudiced about South Africa's blacks". He believes Gandhi's "struggle for Indian rights in South Africa paved the way for the struggle of black rights". He argues that "Gandhi too was an imperfect human being", but the "imperfect Gandhi was more radical and progressive than most contemporary compatriots".

Ramachandra Guha, writer of the magisterial Gandhi Before India, writes that "to speak of comprehensive equality for coloured people was premature in early 20th Century South Africa". Attacking Gandhi for racism, wrote another commentator, "takes a simplistic view of a complex life"."


----------



## Vikrant

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gandhi was a great man. Unfortunately though, there are people who do not mind maligning even great souls like Gandhi if it suits their agenda. There are some fringe elements that have been spreading non-sense about Gandhi for decades now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, just like about Mother Theresa. Some people say she was a charlatan etc. but the catholic church proclaimed her a saint. Some talk also bs about Dr Martin Luther King, I saw some WNs saying he was a pedophile etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.
> 
> *Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the only thing he has said and its not like only one person heard him say it. Remember he was just a man and subject to the same prejudices everyone else had.
> 
> *""We believe as much in the purity of race as we think they do, only we believe that they would best serve these interests, which are as dear to us as to them, by advocating the purity of all races, and not one alone. We believe also that the white race of South Africa should be the predominating race."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats your source? Maybe those quotes are made up. I judge him by his actions, he outlawed caste discrimination and wanted to unite all religions. He was killed by a nationalist Assassination of Mahatma Gandhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Well said, brother. Gandhi's actions spoke louder than his words. British committed some of the most horrible crimes imaginable against Indians and yet not even once Gandhi advocated revenge against British people. He was a man of peace. Men like him are born rarely. He instantiated human ideals. There is a statue of Mahatma Gandhi in San Francisco. I used to eat my lunch there when I used to work in the vicinity. It was one of the most peaceful places in San Francisco.


----------



## Mortimer

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, just like about Mother Theresa. Some people say she was a charlatan etc. but the catholic church proclaimed her a saint. Some talk also bs about Dr Martin Luther King, I saw some WNs saying he was a pedophile etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.
> 
> *Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the only thing he has said and its not like only one person heard him say it. Remember he was just a man and subject to the same prejudices everyone else had.
> 
> *""We believe as much in the purity of race as we think they do, only we believe that they would best serve these interests, which are as dear to us as to them, by advocating the purity of all races, and not one alone. We believe also that the white race of South Africa should be the predominating race."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats your source? Maybe those quotes are made up. I judge him by his actions, he outlawed caste discrimination and wanted to unite all religions. He was killed by a nationalist Assassination of Mahatma Gandhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of sources out there. Here is one for example.  Its not really a secret if you look for it. No one has been able to prove to me he did not say these things.
> 
> Was Mahatma Gandhi a racist? - BBC News
Click to expand...


Well many of the Founding Fathers were racist, Abraham Lincoln was racist too. But people like him because he freed the slaves etc. Churchill was a racist but he defeated Hitler. Those quotes I just checked were from Ghandis younger years where his ideology was still in development. He still did great things. I dont judge him by a few comments.


----------



## Vikrant

Asclepias said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, just like about Mother Theresa. Some people say she was a charlatan etc. but the catholic church proclaimed her a saint. Some talk also bs about Dr Martin Luther King, I saw some WNs saying he was a pedophile etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.
> 
> *Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the only thing he has said and its not like only one person heard him say it. Remember he was just a man and subject to the same prejudices everyone else had.
> 
> *""We believe as much in the purity of race as we think they do, only we believe that they would best serve these interests, which are as dear to us as to them, by advocating the purity of all races, and not one alone. We believe also that the white race of South Africa should be the predominating race."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats your source? Maybe those quotes are made up. I judge him by his actions, he outlawed caste discrimination and wanted to unite all religions. He was killed by a nationalist Assassination of Mahatma Gandhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of sources out there. Here is one for example.  Its not really a secret if you look for it. No one has been able to prove to me he did not say these things. In this link his grandson even admits he said these things but passes it off to youthful expression.
> 
> Was Mahatma Gandhi a racist? - BBC News
Click to expand...


BBC is a propaganda outlet. It has been churning out propaganda against Asians and Africans for decades now. It is sad that people fall for propaganda.


----------



## Asclepias

Mortimer said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.
> 
> *Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the only thing he has said and its not like only one person heard him say it. Remember he was just a man and subject to the same prejudices everyone else had.
> 
> *""We believe as much in the purity of race as we think they do, only we believe that they would best serve these interests, which are as dear to us as to them, by advocating the purity of all races, and not one alone. We believe also that the white race of South Africa should be the predominating race."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats your source? Maybe those quotes are made up. I judge him by his actions, he outlawed caste discrimination and wanted to unite all religions. He was killed by a nationalist Assassination of Mahatma Gandhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of sources out there. Here is one for example.  Its not really a secret if you look for it. No one has been able to prove to me he did not say these things.
> 
> Was Mahatma Gandhi a racist? - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well many of the Founding Fathers were racist, Abraham Lincoln was racist too. But people like him because he freed the slaves etc. Churchill was a racist but he defeated Hitler. Those quotes I just checked were from Ghandis younger years where his ideology was still in development. He still did great things. I dont judge him by a few comments.
Click to expand...

I agree. Most of the founding people of the US were racists. Of course Abe was a racist as well. Thats why I like the truth instead of fairy tales.  I dont give Gandhi a pass. He made those statements and to my knowledge never apologized or retracted them.


----------



## Asclepias

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant agree. I actually was quite disappointed when I learned the truth. Until someone can explain quotes such as the below quotes or prove he didnt say them then I cant consider him great. I can only consider him and opportunistic racist that used Blacks to better his situation.
> 
> *Sept. 9, 1906: “Even the half-castes and Kaffirs, who are less advanced than we, have resisted the Government. The pass law applies to them as well, but they do not take out passes.”
> -Gandhi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not the only thing he has said and its not like only one person heard him say it. Remember he was just a man and subject to the same prejudices everyone else had.
> 
> *""We believe as much in the purity of race as we think they do, only we believe that they would best serve these interests, which are as dear to us as to them, by advocating the purity of all races, and not one alone. We believe also that the white race of South Africa should be the predominating race."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats your source? Maybe those quotes are made up. I judge him by his actions, he outlawed caste discrimination and wanted to unite all religions. He was killed by a nationalist Assassination of Mahatma Gandhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of sources out there. Here is one for example.  Its not really a secret if you look for it. No one has been able to prove to me he did not say these things. In this link his grandson even admits he said these things but passes it off to youthful expression.
> 
> Was Mahatma Gandhi a racist? - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBC is a propaganda outlet. It has been churning out propaganda against Asians and Africans for decades now. It is sad that people fall for propaganda.
Click to expand...

South Africans...Black South Africans have told me the same thing. Thats actually where I first heard about it.


----------



## Vikrant

Asclepias said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont know if he said that. I judge him by his actions not his words, he was the first to outlaw caste discrimination in a united india, thats what I know and is historically recorded. And he was not "upper caste" he was a merchant (middle caste). Do you know that Narendra Modi is a low caste? I think not exactly Dalit but still low caste. But people say he is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not the only thing he has said and its not like only one person heard him say it. Remember he was just a man and subject to the same prejudices everyone else had.
> 
> *""We believe as much in the purity of race as we think they do, only we believe that they would best serve these interests, which are as dear to us as to them, by advocating the purity of all races, and not one alone. We believe also that the white race of South Africa should be the predominating race."
> -Gandhi*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats your source? Maybe those quotes are made up. I judge him by his actions, he outlawed caste discrimination and wanted to unite all religions. He was killed by a nationalist Assassination of Mahatma Gandhi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of sources out there. Here is one for example.  Its not really a secret if you look for it. No one has been able to prove to me he did not say these things. In this link his grandson even admits he said these things but passes it off to youthful expression.
> 
> Was Mahatma Gandhi a racist? - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBC is a propaganda outlet. It has been churning out propaganda against Asians and Africans for decades now. It is sad that people fall for propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Africans...Black South Africans have told me the same thing. Thats actually where I first heard about it.
Click to expand...


You are entitled to your unfortunate opinion.


----------



## sealybobo

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre an uncle ghandi. Get your nose out of the white mans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that kind of Indian. Tomahawk Indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. He is a curry indian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome to continue with your derision of Indians but for your simple brain: *He (OP) is not Indian.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Indians. I love Indian food. I dont love racist Indians so if i offended you I apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither of those are Indians. I have bitch slapped Roshan in the past for pretending to be Indian American. He disappeared after that and it looks like he resurfaced again. If you want, I will dig up the old thread and point you to that. I do not know Racial Reality dude that much but I know for fact that Roshan is a low life. India and Indians have always stood by black people. India was the first country to stand up to South Africa in the days of apartheid. It was India that repeatedly raised the issue in the UN along with some African countries and only after that western countries one by one started to recognize the heinous crimes of South African government. As a young man when I got my passport when I was coming to the US, I was explained very clearly by passport office not to travel to South Africa as it committed gross crimes against people of color. We Indians have suffered so much at the hands of bigots and racists that we will never wish that on anyone else.
Click to expand...

It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.

And black people like to stick with their own too. So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.


----------



## anotherlife

I am not white ... but I want to be.  What shall I do?  If you don't help I will write a letter to the KKK for help.


----------



## racialreality9

Believe me when I say that I don't want to be anybody else.

It's just that I'm smart enough to understand that there is a backlash coming.  This is not a country anymore, by any way you want to look at it.  Everywhere I go, all the time, I encounter peoples and names like they are coming from all over the world.  Literally the United Nations.

Who does it benefit?  Certainly not me!  So, another Muslim, another African, another Chinese person comes to the United States.  I am none of those things.  And even we Indian Hindus, in many places there are a lot of us, it just doesn't make sense for more to come.  We have the stores, we are taking over strip malls, places in schools and universities, etc.  Even back in the 1990s there were lots of us.  It's like we are involved in this nuclear arms race with all the peoples of the world...who can replace whitey the quickest!

Will it be Indians?  Asians?  Hispanics?

This is going to end in disaster.


----------



## WiccanWarrior

A seething alt-right white racist troll pretending to be an Asian Indian, I am sure. One of my best friends is an Indian Gujarati and I showed him this thread just now, he pissed himself laughing. You're not fooling anyone, "racialreality".


----------



## Asclepias

racialreality9 said:


> Believe me when I say that I don't want to be anybody else.
> 
> It's just that I'm smart enough to understand that there is a backlash coming.  This is not a country anymore, by any way you want to look at it.  Everywhere I go, all the time, I encounter peoples and names like they are coming from all over the world.  Literally the United Nations.
> 
> Who does it benefit?  Certainly not me!  So, another Muslim, another African, another Chinese person comes to the United States.  I am none of those things.  And even we Indian Hindus, in many places there are a lot of us, it just doesn't make sense for more to come.  We have the stores, we are taking over strip malls, places in schools and universities, etc.  Even back in the 1990s there were lots of us.  It's like we are involved in this nuclear arms race with all the peoples of the world...who can replace whitey the quickest!
> 
> Will it be Indians?  Asians?  Hispanics?
> 
> This is going to end in disaster.


What an amazingly scary pussy you are!!   A backlash?  Go turn in your man card immediately.  After they use you for a bitch they will kill you anyway.  

Meanwhile watch how any attack on my people will be dealt with and take notes.


----------



## Picaro

The Nazis were noted for going on and on about 'Aryans' and the White Race, and they seemed to think Indians were white, at least some demographics of them, and even accepted some Gypsie groups as 'Aryan' and left alone while exterminating others. So why aren't Indians considered 'white' as well?

As an historical note, Ghandi was only successful in his activism because he practiced it in British dominated colonies under British law and a free British press to spread his cause around in. If he had done it anywhere else he would have been just another unknown dead body killed by the locals, in his case a Shaka Zulu type who likely would have  just shoved a sharpened tree trunk up his ass  and stood him up on the side of a road somewhere to die slowly about 2 minutes after he opened his mouth and whined; some of the myths here about other tribes and races is some hilariously slanted bullshit, really.

The stuff about the American natives  is just ridiculous nonsense as well. There seems to be some fantasy that savages and 'natives' were all just hapless lil hobbits and primitive proto-environmentalist hippies or something, which isn't even remotely accurate. Treating history as if it has to fit into some sort of naive and preposterous modern morality play is to learn nothing from it and rendering it worthless as an intellectual discipline. Of course, this sort of 'dialogue' only takes place in countries like the U.S., where there is some big money to be made from it, while it's laughed at or ignored over most of the rest of the planet.


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.



lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.



> And black people like to stick with their own too.



they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.



> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.



Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.


----------



## Picaro

Asclepias said:


> Meanwhile watch how any attack on my people will be dealt with and take notes.



lol overweight Rotarian Episcopalian Swedes have reps for their 'dealing with attacks' on them?


----------



## Asclepias

Picaro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile watch how any attack on my people will be dealt with and take notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol overweight Rotarian Episcopalian Swedes have reps for their 'dealing with attacks' on them?
Click to expand...

I dont know. Why are you asking me about Swedish people cave gibbon?


----------



## Picaro

Asclepias said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile watch how any attack on my people will be dealt with and take notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol overweight Rotarian Episcopalian Swedes have reps for their 'dealing with attacks' on them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. Why are you asking me about Swedish people cave gibbon?
Click to expand...


You still believe you're fooling anybody? That's cute.


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
Click to expand...

No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
Click to expand...


Well, yes, it's easily proven that most non-whites are racists and sexist bigots like yourself, more so than whites. Do you think that's news to the informed? This entire thread is littered with stupid racist gibberish against white people, mostly lies and fake 'history'.


----------



## jasonnfree

sealybobo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
Click to expand...


Wasn't for white american males you wouldn't have a computer to use to bitch about white american males.


----------



## mudwhistle

c


----------



## dani67

indian arent human


----------



## Picaro

Maybe some context is in order here, like comparing the Arab conquests and rulers and the Mongol rulers to the Evul Brits might be fun, along with discussing how there would be no 'India' without the British political consolidations, administrative bureaucracies and legal systems, and railroads uniting the sub-continent into one nation, and providing the educated Indians need to run such a state in the first place.


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, it's easily proven that most non-whites are racists and sexist bigots like yourself, more so than whites. Do you think that's news to the informed? This entire thread is littered with stupid racist gibberish against white people, mostly lies and fake 'history'.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but you can't argue with me that your women aren't whores when even your religious base agrees America is going to shit.  Too many women having babies before they are married and sorry my friend but they aren't just black women.  Us first generation Greeks were raised by our parents pointing to your daughters and saying, "would you want to marry that?  After how many guys have been inside her?".  

You Republicans will get offended if we suggest that your white women are a huge part of the problem.  You're ok with talking about liberal women and black women but it offends you when we point out a lot of these women are white women.  

How many women are virgins at 18?  I bet you anything the number is higher among Greek, Indian, Muslim American women.  In other words anyone raised by immigrants.  Once we assimilate into American culture we start fucking your white daughters in high school and college but then eventually marry a Greek girl who's a virgin.  

The religious right Americans wish their white daughters would keep it in their pants the way our daughters do.

Teen Sex Trend: Blow Jobs Are The New Goodnight Kiss! - The Frisky

Yea, these are your daughters.  I went to college with them.  Sluts.  But today they are somebodies wife and mother.  I can't believe she kisses her kids with that mouth after what she did with it in college.


----------



## sealybobo

I think it's funny straight white Americans think gays are ruining America when it's actually their whore white daughters having kids they can't afford with men who won't raise them.  Then we have to pay.  Gays don't bother anyone but these white whores are costing us a fortune.  

*Families led by single parents were more likely to receive benefits*

*All Those White People on Food Stamps*


----------



## sealybobo

jasonnfree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't for white american males you wouldn't have a computer to use to bitch about white american males.
Click to expand...

If it weren't for us Greek's you'd still be ruled by a king or even worse living in a cave.


----------



## jasonnfree

sealybobo said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't for white american males you wouldn't have a computer to use to bitch about white american males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it weren't for us Greek's you'd still be ruled by a king or even worse living in a cave.
Click to expand...


If it weren't for white males killing off all the indians to make america safe for civilized people,  you'd still be elsewhere instead of in my country, bitching about every little thing.


----------



## sealybobo

jasonnfree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't for white american males you wouldn't have a computer to use to bitch about white american males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it weren't for us Greek's you'd still be ruled by a king or even worse living in a cave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it weren't for white males killing off all the indians to make america safe for civilized people,  you'd still be elsewhere instead of in my country, bitching about every little thing.
Click to expand...

I'm just trying to point out to conservatives that their little daughters are big whores too once they get to high school.  Remember when they waited for marriage to have sex?  Not too many white women do that now a days.  Or they just suck their boyfriends dicks thinking that makes them a good girl.  I actually agree.  Any girl who sucks my dick IS a good girl


----------



## jasonnfree

sealybobo said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> 
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't for white american males you wouldn't have a computer to use to bitch about white american males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it weren't for us Greek's you'd still be ruled by a king or even worse living in a cave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it weren't for white males killing off all the indians to make america safe for civilized people,  you'd still be elsewhere instead of in my country, bitching about every little thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to conservatives that their little daughters are big whores too once they get to high school.  Remember when they waited for marriage to have sex?  Not too many white women do that now a days.  Or they just suck their boyfriends dicks thinking that makes them a good girl.  I actually agree.  Any girl who sucks my dick IS a good girl
Click to expand...


I'd like to disagree with you about American kids, but what you say is mostly true.


----------



## sealybobo

jasonnfree said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't for white american males you wouldn't have a computer to use to bitch about white american males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it weren't for us Greek's you'd still be ruled by a king or even worse living in a cave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it weren't for white males killing off all the indians to make america safe for civilized people,  you'd still be elsewhere instead of in my country, bitching about every little thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to conservatives that their little daughters are big whores too once they get to high school.  Remember when they waited for marriage to have sex?  Not too many white women do that now a days.  Or they just suck their boyfriends dicks thinking that makes them a good girl.  I actually agree.  Any girl who sucks my dick IS a good girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to disagree with you about American kids, but what you say is mostly true.
Click to expand...

I love pointing out to conservatives that it's their white straight kids ruining America too.  Not just blacks, gays and muslims.


----------



## Picaro

sealybobo said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't for white american males you wouldn't have a computer to use to bitch about white american males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it weren't for us Greek's you'd still be ruled by a king or even worse living in a cave.
Click to expand...


Well, as we can see, these left wing gimps show their true colors eventually, and they are far from 'anti-racist' and 'anti-sexist' and all the other gibberish they run around parroting, they are exactly the opposite; they are no different than Nazis or Maoists, and deserve the scorn and abuse they get. It's hilarious how little you have to scratch them for them to go nuts and lose their facades. And it's duly noted the gimp avoided the topic and rather bizarrely shifted it to sex with American teenagers, as if that is some sort talking point about racism or something. This is why Democrats are so Pedo-Friendly, they're all degenerates and sex addicts of one sort or another.


----------



## anotherlife

WiccanWarrior said:


> A seething alt-right white racist troll pretending to be an Asian Indian, I am sure. One of my best friends is an Indian Gujarati and I showed him this thread just now, he pissed himself laughing. You're not fooling anyone, "racialreality".


Huh?  Hiding behind the "my best friends are black"?  Racist!   Whehehe.


----------



## Syriusly

racialreality9 said:


> Believe me when I say that I don't want to be anybody else.
> 
> It's just that I'm smart enough to understand that there is a backlash coming.  This is not a country anymore, by any way you want to look at it.  Everywhere I go, all the time, I encounter peoples and names like they are coming from all over the world.  Literally the United Nations.r.



Sad you think so little of your adopted country.

I live in San Francisco- have for decades- and the majority of people here are first or second generation immigrants.

And yes we are still Americans.

You should try being an American sometime. 

Rather than a racist.


----------



## Syriusly

Geez- its like a racist convention here.

Are both the white racists and the non-white racists all really swarming here like sharks to chum to tell everyone how everyone else is sooooo racist.....

If you are busy telling anyone they are this way or that way because of their race or their color- you are a racist.

Doesn't matter what race or color you are.

Just another asshole racist.


----------



## Syriusly

sealybobo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, it's easily proven that most non-whites are racists and sexist bigots like yourself, more so than whites. Do you think that's news to the informed? This entire thread is littered with stupid racist gibberish against white people, mostly lies and fake 'history'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but you can't argue with me that your women aren't whores e.
Click to expand...


You are just an asshole.

Women are not 'whores' because they are one race or another- nor are they 'whores' because they happen to have had sex 

What the hell is wrong with you assholes?


----------



## Unkotare

Syriusly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true I remember seeing how the British treated the Indians like the were sub human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you don't; quit being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And black people like to stick with their own too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are mostly hard core racists, so yeah, they do in some cases, but most of those who can swing it much prefer moving to the Burbs and living in predominantly white neighborhoods with better schools and far away from hood rat vermin like the Michael Johnsons and Freddie Greys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do us Greeks and arabs. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's something to brag about. Most of you hang together because you're asshole bigots and obnoxious and nobody else ever invites you anywhere, same reason Asclepias wants to be 'Black' on this forum because he thinks it will make him 'special' on the innernetz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We think white Americans are ignorant and your women are whores. Example: how many men had your wife been with before you married her? Kind of hard to respect American men aka malakas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, it's easily proven that most non-whites are racists and sexist bigots like yourself, more so than whites. Do you think that's news to the informed? This entire thread is littered with stupid racist gibberish against white people, mostly lies and fake 'history'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but you can't argue with me that your women aren't whores e.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just an asshole.
> 
> Women are not 'whores' because they are one race or another- nor are they 'whores' because they happen to have had sex
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you assholes?
Click to expand...





What's wrong with bobo is that he's a 40+ year old closet case virgin.


----------



## Vikrant

dani67 said:


> indian arent human



If Hillary wins the election, Jews will make a mince meat out of Iran.


----------



## Vikrant

Picaro said:


> Maybe some context is in order here, like comparing the Arab conquests and rulers and the Mongol rulers to the Evul Brits might be fun, along with discussing how there would be no 'India' without the British political consolidations, administrative bureaucracies and legal systems, and railroads uniting the sub-continent into one nation, and providing the educated Indians need to run such a state in the first place.



You are an idiot. India has been around long before Britain ever existed as a country.


----------



## Picaro

Vikrant said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some context is in order here, like comparing the Arab conquests and rulers and the Mongol rulers to the Evul Brits might be fun, along with discussing how there would be no 'India' without the British political consolidations, administrative bureaucracies and legal systems, and railroads uniting the sub-continent into one nation, and providing the educated Indians need to run such a state in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. India has been around long before Britain ever existed as a country.
Click to expand...


You're an ignorant liar; the Indian sub-continent was a collection of separate states with large swaths under the rule of Muslim conquerors and independent kingdoms with no central government. The nationalist movement came under British rule. There were just a series of principalities and states and no real unification of the sub-continent comparable to the *nation* of India. The modernization came under British rule as well. There is no "India" without British influences. Get over it.


----------



## dani67

Vikrant said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> indian arent human
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary wins the election, Jews will make a mince meat out of Iran.
Click to expand...

1: maybe i said indian arent human.they are angel
2:they cant. israel will be  destroy in 8 minute before any jew action.
bush attacked afghanistan.iraq.
but didnt attack iran.  why?


----------



## dani67

Vikrant said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> indian arent human
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary wins the election, Jews will make a mince meat out of Iran.
Click to expand...

jew dogs =isis trying but:
*Commentary: The country that’s holding its own against Islamic State*
Commentary: The country that’s holding its own against Islamic State


----------



## Vikrant

Picaro said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some context is in order here, like comparing the Arab conquests and rulers and the Mongol rulers to the Evul Brits might be fun, along with discussing how there would be no 'India' without the British political consolidations, administrative bureaucracies and legal systems, and railroads uniting the sub-continent into one nation, and providing the educated Indians need to run such a state in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot. India has been around long before Britain ever existed as a country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant liar; the Indian sub-continent was a collection of separate states with large swaths under the rule of Muslim conquerors and independent kingdoms with no central government. The nationalist movement came under British rule. There were just a series of principalities and states and no real unification of the sub-continent comparable to the *nation* of India. The modernization came under British rule as well. There is no "India" without British influences. Get over it.
Click to expand...


The attributes liar and ignorant are applicable towards you not me. You have absolutely ZERO understanding of Indian history. India as a country has the oldest recorded history. During Mauryan Empire when nobody even knew whether Brishits existed, India stretched all the way from current day Myanmar to Afghanistan. British did not take control from Muslims. By the time Brishits started to engage in fight in India, Muslims were done as a power broker in India. Hindus (and Sikhs) had already taken control of all of north, west, most of south and east.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> indian arent human
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary wins the election, Jews will make a mince meat out of Iran.
Click to expand...


VIK!!!!!     not nice----you are just baiting poor dani.     What would your mentor  Gandhiji say   ----tsk tsk tsk  (or the hindi
equivalent thereof)-------THREATEN NOT------furthermore--
jews cannot make mincemeat out of humans-----not kosher.    That dani said  "hindus are not human"  is to be expected---he
is Iranian


----------

